# The (Decade) Kid Chart



## California Kid

Tega1 said:


> @XcrashX
> 
> So from your chart I was born in 1991 so that would make me a mid 1990s / early 2000s kid right? Because I was 3 in 1994 and 10 in 2001.


Thats correct.


----------



## mqg96

I was born in February 1996, but my first memories started around late 1998, so accurately I only remember the last year and a half of the 90's. But I remember all of 1999 though. The only thing I disagree about is a 10 year old being a preteen. A 10 year old is still a kid in my book. But 11 & 12 year old's are preteens though. The only year in the 2000's I was a teenager was 2009. 

So by your logic, I was a kid from 1999-2006, but the peak of my childhood years being 2000-2005/06. Making me an early/mid 2000's kid right? late 2000's/early 2010's teenager as well.


----------



## California Kid

mqg96 said:


> I was born in February 1996, but my first memories started around late 1998, so accurately I only remember the last year and a half of the 90's. But I remember all of 1999 though. The only thing I disagree about is a 10 year old being a preteen. A 10 year old is still a kid in my book. But 11 & 12 year old's are preteens though. The only year in the 2000's I was a teenager was 2009.
> 
> So by your logic, I was a kid from 1999-2006, but the peak of my childhood years being 2000-2005/06. Making me an early/mid 2000's kid right? late 2000's/early 2010's teenager as well.


The reason why 10 year old is a preteen is that although most are still in elementary school, they are part of the target demographic for TV, movies and music along with the rest of the others. In addition, i found out that some middle schools have 5th graders as part of the system, so they would enjoy the Jr High experience along with 6th, 7th, and 8th graders at age 10. Furthermore, you're not considered a kid anymore and this is one of the ages where one is in puberty although it can start between 9 and 13.

Yep, that's correct and your childhood ended in 2006/07.


----------



## mqg96

XcrashX said:


> The reason why 10 year old is a preteen is that although most are still in elementary school, they are part of the target demographic for TV, movies and music along with the rest of the others. In addition, *i found out that some middle schools have 5th graders as part of the system, so they would enjoy the Jr High experience along with 6th, 7th, and 8th graders at age 10.* Furthermore, you're not considered a kid anymore and this is one of the ages where one is in puberty although it can start between 9 and 13.
> 
> Yep, that's correct and your childhood ended in 2006/07.


My parents told me that there was a time when elementary school used to go all the way through 6th grade and middle school was only 7th & 8th grade. Now middle school is starting at 5th grade?


----------



## California Kid

mqg96 said:


> My parents told me that there was a time when elementary school used to go all the way through 6th grade and middle school was only 7th & 8th grade. Now middle school is starting at 5th grade?


Yep, certain school districts have 5th grade as the first year of middle school and some elementary schools still have 6th grade as the end.


----------



## ZeldaFan20

mqg96 said:


> My parents told me that there was a time when elementary school used to go all the way through 6th grade and middle school was only 7th & 8th grade. Now middle school is starting at 5th grade?


If you are confused about what kind of 2000s kids you are come and check my list!!!!

http://personalitycafe.com/generation-z-forum/451930-3-types-2000s-kids-one-you.html


----------



## Consolidated Potato

According to this chart, I'm an 80s kid. I would say I'm both an 80s and 90s kid. I was 9 when it turned 1990 so I was most definitely still a kid during the 90s.


----------



## California Kid

Consolidated Potato said:


> According to this chart, I'm an 80s kid. I would say I'm both an 80s and 90s kid. I was 9 when it turned 1990 so I was most definitely still a kid during the 90s.


That's true. You're were a 90s kid, but it was only early 90s. You were more of a 80s kid. Your childhood was from 1983 to 1990-91.


----------



## Thalassa

Mmm I don't know that someone born in 70 perceives the early 80s to be imbued with the same magic and mystery that I do. From what I have observed, people who can actually remember the first 6-8 years of life may feel either that time period, or the period just before their birth, is some how special or interesting. 

Though I have pretty clear memories of childhood, my romance with the early 80s is partially about them being vague and covered in the innocence of childhood. I went back and dug up a lot of the music in my teens, and really studied it as a time period as an adult, simply appreciating a certain aesthetic, even in horror movies or commercials, because it was reminiscent of that vague time. 

I know why old people thought the 50s were so great. It's because they don't clearly remember them but have it firmly imprinted in their consciousness as cultural mythology and archetypes.

My therapist friend was even posting about this on Facebook recently, like just how much children are a product of their particular spot in culture, she is older, and used to say damn the man when she was ten (in the late 60s) and attributes it to the cultural shaping she had, and how unusual it would be for a ten year old to say that now. 

I noticed something similar with my ESFJ, being just a little older than me, but being deeply intrigued by late 70s punk culture, and sharing my love of 80s horror, but only conceding to my love of new wave out of fascination with me.

I only later found a guy who shared some of these traits (not the horror) but more strongly the music and style of the early to mid 80s. ..around the time of his early childhood and just before his birth. 

I have also tried to observe how this plays out in my ESFP and his sister being a 90s kid, and how his sister near my age is comforted by some tv shows that were not current in her childhood, but still in syndication. 

I would say my strongest cohort is 76-85.


----------



## Thalassa

XcrashX said:


> That's true. You're were a 90s kid, but it was only early 90s. You were more of a 80s kid. Your childhood was from 1983 to 1990-91.


Someone born in 81 was a child in both the 80s and 90s, I consider myself an 80s baby but my childhood spans into the 90s for shizzle my nizzle. No doubt about this at all. 

But I think we are most shaped from our first 6-8 years like I said in my last post, which is why I don't think generations are necessarily congruent with the turn of a decade. If a decade has a certain vibe, it's most likely people born in the first half of that decade, and the last half of the decade before are actually the children of that decade. Know what I mean?

Quick quiz, are you an 80s kid, did you watch Donnie Darko and say omg someone finally gets me?

But the dude running around here calling himself Donnie Darko was actually born in the late 80's or early 90s, so apparently that just must be a quick quiz for Generation Y.


----------



## Thalassa

XcrashX said:


> The reason why 10 year old is a preteen is that although most are still in elementary school, they are part of the target demographic for TV, movies and music along with the rest of the others. In addition, i found out that some middle schools have 5th graders as part of the system, so they would enjoy the Jr High experience along with 6th, 7th, and 8th graders at age 10. Furthermore, you're not considered a kid anymore and this is one of the ages where one is in puberty although it can start between 9 and 13.
> 
> Yep, that's correct and your childhood ended in 2006/07.


I did not enjoy my middle school experience in 5th grade, so I don't appreciate your wording. I actually had to "change classes" once a day in 4th grade, the entire 4th grade was divided into three different classes in one huge room, and each class was divided in two teams. 

And I beg to differ that you stop being a child at 9. A preteen or tween is still a child, to oversexualize the normal curiosity and budding independence is wrong.


----------



## Thalassa

Jennywocky said:


> I'm an early 70's kid.
> 
> I think one huge difference between my kids (who would be late 90's kids) is the pop culture memories. A lot of my memories at that young age are of just personal events and not really tapped into the culture; but my kids when they were five had access to computers/some internet, cable TV, and whatever else (and I think the gap is even crazier today, when young kids have ipods and total internet).
> 
> So I don't remember national/world events or a lot of variety in music or TV. I think the earliest shows I remember are the Jackson Five, and Sigmund and the Sea Monster. The first music I remember liking is Barry Manilow. I had a Schwinn bike. But mostly I just thought in terms of my own life rather than brand entities.


This is such an important distinction between Gen X and Gen Y I had to quote it.


----------



## Thalassa

XcrashX said:


> 1. Thank you. It took me an hour to do it.
> 
> 2. 1993.
> 
> 3. I have to disagree with you there. It has been discovered that people can remember from back when they were 3 years old. Also, thats the same age you begin school which is preschool and that's where you meet your first friends, teachers, bullies etc.
> 
> The kid ages are 3 to 9/10 because once you hit the double digits, you are preparing for middle school, you enter adolescence, and you start exploring more of your interests. I'm not sure if you know this, but a 10 year old is a preteen.
> 
> Since you were almost born in 1995, your childhood would have been from late 1997 to late 2004. By 2005, you were 10 years old making you a preteen. I understand you are more of a 00s kid, but you're a late 90s kid as well.


You're a child from 2-12, I don't know where you get your information, and the formative years are roughly to age 6, not 9 or 10, though I say 6-8 because up until 8 people are usually completely prepubescent, kind of like you pointed out, and some people don't remember much before age 8, something that freaks me out, but there you go. I find it really odd because I have spent more than an hour questioning it, I don't feel bad it only took you an hour to make it (a whole hour? Really?) ...your entire premise just doesn't have a lot of foundation in child development.


----------



## mqg96

Thalassa said:


> You're a child from 2-12, I don't know where you get your information, and the formative years are roughly to age 6, not 9 or 10,* though I say 6-8 because up until 8 people are usually completely prepubescent, kind of like you pointed out, and some people don't remember much before age 8, something that freaks me out, but there you go. *I find it really odd because I have spent more than an hour questioning it, I don't feel bad it only took you an hour to make it (a whole hour? Really?) ...your entire premise just doesn't have a lot of foundation in child development.


Born around early 1996 here and I very clearly remember 2002 and 2003 being HUGE parts of my childhood when it comes to doing "kid" related stuff when I was 6 and 7, heck, even 2001 when I was 5 to some extent. 

2005 and 2006 at 9 and 10 were huge parts of my childhood too but it seems more like "later childhood" to me because at the time I noticed things were very different and had changed unlike before, not like the peak of it though. 8 years old in 2004 for me is right in the middle, like mid-childhood.


----------



## California Kid

Thalassa said:


> I did not enjoy my middle school experience in 5th grade, so I don't appreciate your wording. I actually had to "change classes" once a day in 4th grade, the entire 4th grade was divided into three different classes in one huge room, and each class was divided in two teams.
> 
> And I beg to differ that you stop being a child at 9. A preteen or tween is still a child, to oversexualize the normal curiosity and budding independence is wrong.


No. I mean your childhood ends at 9/10. Then after that, one becomes an adolescent. 



Thalassa said:


> You're a child from 2-12, I don't know where you get your information, and the formative years are roughly to age 6, not 9 or 10, though I say 6-8 because up until 8 people are usually completely prepubescent, kind of like you pointed out, and some people don't remember much before age 8, something that freaks me out, but there you go. I find it really odd because I have spent more than an hour questioning it, I don't feel bad it only took you an hour to make it (a whole hour? Really?) ...your entire premise just doesn't have a lot of foundation in child development.


I've researched by looking at some articles stating that people start remembering memories as early as 2 years old. In addition childhood begins at 3 years old and mostly ends at 10 because by the time someone is in his/her double digits, they expand their hobbies, interests, and experiences. Mostly by then, they are in secondary education (Jr. high and HS). Moreover, they participate in pop culture that's aimed at them (prime-time shows, movies, music, fashion, events etc.) until they are 25. Here are some links.

http://www.hunter.cuny.edu/socwork/nrcfcpp/pass/learning-circles/four/Early%20adolescence.pdf

Memory Development in Babies | LIVESTRONG.COM

‘Lost’ generation whose childhood ends at age 10 | Health | Life & Style | Daily Express


----------



## mqg96

@XcrashX @OcarinaFan96 @Thalassa

Here's my updated chart, and tell me what y'all think of this. 

*90's kid chart*

May 1, 1983 - August 31, 1986: early 90’s kids _(mid 80’s babies)_:
-	May 1, 1983 - December 31, 1984 _(late 80's/early 90's hybrids but mostly 90's)_
-	January 1, 1985 - August 31, 1986 _(90's kids with small 80's underlap)_

September 1, 1986 - December 31, 1989: mid 90’s kids _(late 80's babies)_:
-	September 1, 1986 - April 30, 1988 _(90’s kids with older influence)_ 
-	May 1, 1988 – December 31, 1989 _(90’s kids with younger influence)_

January 1, 1990 - April 30, 1993: late 90’s kids _(early 90's babies)_:
-	January 1, 1990 - August 31, 1991 _(90’s kids with small 2000’s overlap)_
-	September 1, 1991 – April 30, 1993 _(late 90’s/early 2000’s hybrids but mostly 90’s)﻿_


*2000's kid chart*

May 1, 1993 - August 31, 1996: early 2000’s kids _(mid 90’s babies)_:
-	May 1, 1993 - December 31, 1994 _(late 90's/early 2000's hybrids but mostly 2000's)_
-	January 1, 1995 - August 31, 1996 _(2000's kids with small 90's underlap)_

September 1, 1996 - December 31, 1999: mid 2000’s kids _(late 90's babies)_:
-	September 1, 1996 - April 30, 1998 _(2000’s kids with older influence)_ 
-	May 1, 1998 – December 31, 1999 _(2000’s kids with younger influence)_

January 1, 2000 - April 30, 2003: late 2000’s kids _(early 2000's babies)_:
-	January 1, 2000 - August 31, 2001 _(2000’s kids with small 2010’s overlap)_
-	September 1, 2001 – April 30, 2003 _(late 2000’s/early 2010’s hybrids but mostly 2000’s)﻿_


----------



## California Kid

mqg96 said:


> @XcrashX @OcarinaFan96 @Thalassa
> 
> Here's my updated chart, and tell me what y'all think of this.
> 
> *90's kid chart*
> 
> May 1, 1983 - August 31, 1986: early 90’s kids _(mid 80’s babies)_:
> -	May 1, 1983 - December 31, 1984 _(late 80's/early 90's hybrids but mostly 90's)_
> -	January 1, 1985 - August 31, 1986 _(90's kids with small 80's underlap)_
> 
> September 1, 1986 - December 31, 1989: mid 90’s kids _(late 80's babies)_:
> -	September 1, 1986 - April 30, 1988 _(90’s kids with older influence)_
> -	May 1, 1988 – December 31, 1989 _(90’s kids with younger influence)_
> 
> January 1, 1990 - April 30, 1993: late 90’s kids _(early 90's babies)_:
> -	January 1, 1990 - August 31, 1991 _(90’s kids with small 2000’s overlap)_
> -	September 1, 1991 – April 30, 1993 _(late 90’s/early 2000’s hybrids but mostly 90’s)﻿_
> 
> 
> *2000's kid chart*
> 
> May 1, 1993 - August 31, 1996: early 2000’s kids _(mid 90’s babies)_:
> -	May 1, 1993 - December 31, 1994 _(late 90's/early 2000's hybrids but mostly 2000's)_
> -	January 1, 1995 - August 31, 1996 _(2000's kids with small 90's underlap)_
> 
> September 1, 1996 - December 31, 1999: mid 2000’s kids _(late 90's babies)_:
> -	September 1, 1996 - April 30, 1998 _(2000’s kids with older influence)_
> -	May 1, 1998 – December 31, 1999 _(2000’s kids with younger influence)_
> 
> January 1, 2000 - April 30, 2003: late 2000’s kids _(early 2000's babies)_:
> -	January 1, 2000 - August 31, 2001 _(2000’s kids with small 2010’s overlap)_
> -	September 1, 2001 – April 30, 2003 _(late 2000’s/early 2010’s hybrids but mostly 2000’s)﻿_


This is a great chart. Are you going by core childhood years?


----------



## ZeldaFan20

mqg96 said:


> @XcrashX @OcarinaFan96 @Thalassa
> 
> Here's my updated chart, and tell me what y'all think of this.
> 
> *90's kid chart*
> 
> May 1, 1983 - August 31, 1986: early 90’s kids _(mid 80’s babies)_:
> -	May 1, 1983 - December 31, 1984 _(late 80's/early 90's hybrids but mostly 90's)_
> -	January 1, 1985 - August 31, 1986 _(90's kids with small 80's underlap)_
> 
> September 1, 1986 - December 31, 1989: mid 90’s kids _(late 80's babies)_:
> -	September 1, 1986 - April 30, 1988 _(90’s kids with older influence)_
> -	May 1, 1988 – December 31, 1989 _(90’s kids with younger influence)_
> 
> January 1, 1990 - April 30, 1993: late 90’s kids _(early 90's babies)_:
> -	January 1, 1990 - August 31, 1991 _(90’s kids with small 2000’s overlap)_
> -	September 1, 1991 – April 30, 1993 _(late 90’s/early 2000’s hybrids but mostly 90’s)﻿_
> 
> 
> *2000's kid chart*
> 
> May 1, 1993 - August 31, 1996: early 2000’s kids _(mid 90’s babies)_:
> -	May 1, 1993 - December 31, 1994 _(late 90's/early 2000's hybrids but mostly 2000's)_
> -	January 1, 1995 - August 31, 1996 _(2000's kids with small 90's underlap)_
> 
> September 1, 1996 - December 31, 1999: mid 2000’s kids _(late 90's babies)_:
> -	September 1, 1996 - April 30, 1998 _(2000’s kids with older influence)_
> -	May 1, 1998 – December 31, 1999 _(2000’s kids with younger influence)_
> 
> January 1, 2000 - April 30, 2003: late 2000’s kids _(early 2000's babies)_:
> -	January 1, 2000 - August 31, 2001 _(2000’s kids with small 2010’s overlap)_
> -	September 1, 2001 – April 30, 2003 _(late 2000’s/early 2010’s hybrids but mostly 2000’s)﻿_


This chart is very good however if it was up to me I would also include those born in mid-late 1992 as well. Imo:

July 1992-June 1996: Early 2000's kids(had most of childhood, age 3-12, in the first half of the decade)

July 1992-June 1994: Late 90's/Early 00's Hybrids(leaning more early 00's)

July 1994-June 1996: Ultimate Early 00's kids


July 1996-June 1997: Ultimate 00's Kids
(age 3-12 through the entire decade, their peak was spent in the mid 00's)


July 1997-June 2001: Late 2000's Kids

July 1997-June 1999: Hybrids of the Early & Late 00's(leaning more late 00's)

July 1999-June 2001: Ultimate Late 00's kids


----------



## mqg96

XcrashX said:


> This is a great chart. Are you going by core childhood years?


Yes, I consider childhood to be 3-12, because most people's memories start as early as 3 _(since I'm an early 1996 born, my first memories started in late 1998 when I was 2 1/2)_

So I consider early childhood to be 3 & 4 years old, because most people's memories usually start as early as 3 years old and by this age you should be able to walk regularly. It's the age when people go to preliminary school A.K.A. daycare, preschool, or pre-K. At the time you're still learning basic words, numbers, and objects, for most of the part you are watching preschool shows on TV and you are too young to be watching older kid shows, plus 3 is technically still toddler age while some people will extend it to 4, I know for a fact. So 3 & 4 is early childhood.

5-10 years old are the peak years of your childhood, or you're core kid years. By the time you are 5 years old, you start Kindergarten or mandatory school, plus, 5 or 6 years old is around the time you grow out of preschool shows/baby toys and stuff and you start doing real kid stuff like playing with toys for older kids like hot wheels cars, water guns, etc. playing video games like N64, Gamecube, PS2, XBOX, etc. and 5 or 6 is usually around the time you start watching cartoons on TV like Nickelodeon, Cartoon Network, etc. 

I consider 5-6 to be the early duration of your kid years when you are still very young, 7-8 to be the middle duration of your kid years when you comprehend things better and you're better skilled at stuff, and 9-10 to be the later duration of your kid years when you're much smarter and you've really gained a lot of knowledge, knowing how to lead your younger cousins or siblings. 

Finally, I consider 11 & 12 to be the end of your childhood, post-kid years, tween years, or preteen years when you are about to become a teenager. Around the time you're 11, you enter middle school and start growing out of kid type stuff. You start getting into more mature things and stuff like that.


----------



## California Kid

OcarinaFan96 said:


> This chart is very good however if it was up to me I would also include those born in mid-late 1992 as well. Imo:
> 
> July 1992-June 1996: Early 2000's kids(had most of childhood, age 3-12, in the first half of the decade)
> 
> July 1992-June 1994: Late 90's/Early 00's Hybrids(leaning more early 00's)
> 
> July 1994-June 1996: Ultimate Early 00's kids
> 
> 
> July 1996-June 1997: Ultimate 00's Kids
> (age 3-12 through the entire decade, their peak was spent in the mid 00's)
> 
> 
> July 1997-June 2001: Late 2000's Kids
> 
> July 1997-June 1999: Hybrids of the Early & Late 00's(leaning more late 00's)
> 
> July 1999-June 2001: Ultimate Late 00's kids


Yours is great as well, but remember that once an individual is in the double-digits, the experiences, hobbies and interests expand deeply and that person is an adolescent.



mqg96 said:


> Yes, I consider childhood to be 3-12, because most people's memories start as early as 3 _(since I'm an early 1996 born, my first memories started in late 1998 when I was 2 1/2)_
> 
> So I consider early childhood to be 3 & 4 years old, because most people's memories usually start as early as 3 years old and by this age you should be able to walk regularly. It's the age when people go to preliminary school A.K.A. daycare, preschool, or pre-K. At the time you're still learning basic words, numbers, and objects, for most of the part you are watching preschool shows on TV and you are too young to be watching older kid shows, plus 3 is technically still toddler age while some people will extend it to 4, I know for a fact. So 3 & 4 is early childhood.
> 
> 5-10 years old are the peak years of your childhood, or you're core kid years. By the time you are 5 years old, you start Kindergarten or mandatory school, plus, 5 or 6 years old is around the time you grow out of preschool shows/baby toys and stuff and you start doing real kid stuff like playing with toys for older kids like hot wheels cars, water guns, etc. playing video games like N64, Gamecube, PS2, XBOX, etc. and 5 or 6 is usually around the time you start watching cartoons on TV like Nickelodeon, Cartoon Network, etc.
> 
> I consider 5-6 to be the early duration of your kid years when you are still very young, 7-8 to be the middle duration of your kid years when you comprehend things better and you're better skilled at stuff, and 9-10 to be the later duration of your kid years when you're much smarter and you've really gained a lot of knowledge, knowing how to lead your younger cousins or siblings.
> 
> Finally, I consider 11 & 12 to be the end of your childhood, post-kid years, tween years, or preteen years when you are about to become a teenager. Around the time you're 11, you enter middle school and start growing out of kid type stuff. You start getting into more mature things and stuff like that.


I thought 5-8 was the core childhood and 9-10 was late. Furthermore, some 3 and 4 year olds can play video games (mostly simple ones); watch cartoons (not just preschool ones); and play with toys. One of my cousins born in 2000 played the gamecube in 2003 as a 3 year old. Additionally, one of my cousins born in 1997 had a powerpuff girls coloring book and this was when she 4-5 years old.


----------



## VinnieBob

walking tourist said:


> Wow. I am so ancient that my kid decade (1960s) is not even listed.
> Well, us old folks were very impressive as kids.
> We walked ten miles to school, each way. Both ways were uphill.
> and don't forget we had to out run the dinosaurs
> We always trudged through snow, even in June.
> We carried the heaviest book bags.
> our books were made of granite, that didn't help
> And we had to light the furnace at school when we arrived.
> you had a furnace? fire wasn't discovered when i went to school
> Whoops.
> Make my "kid" decade 1860s, lol.:laughing:


----------



## California Kid

mqg96 said:


> I agree, 2004-2006 are the core 2010's kids who started their childhoods in the late 2000's. Just like myself born in 1996, I started my childhood in the late 90's but I spent most of my core childhood in the peak of 2000's culture. The last true 2000's kids are those born in 2001 IMO. 2002 born's would barely qualify, they had an equal amount of childhood in the late 2000's & early 2010's. They are half n' half. 2003 and onwards had more childhood in the 2010's than 2000's, but someone born in 2004 & onwards did not have a full elementary school year in the 2000's. It was already 2010 by the time 2004 born's finished Kindergarten.


But they still can claim being a 00s kid. I've seen many comments of people especially on Youtube who are in that range and they can remember the late 00s despite being young. 



jaden_d said:


> I don't even think 2004-2006 and maybe 2003 could be considered late 2000's kids, because 2004 babies would have had their first very clear memories in 2009, right when the decade was about to end, and there is just something about 2003 babies that makes me feel they're not late 2000's kid, because I was born in August 2002 and I can remember 2007-2009 very well, and I don't think I relate and have more in common with 2003 babies, as much as I do with the 2001 babies.


That would solely depend. Since memories can begin as a early as age 2, a 2003 and the mid 00s babies can recall the late 00s. Even more, how do you not relate those who are barely younger than you?


----------



## jaden_d

XcrashX said:


> But they still can claim being a 00s kid. I've seen many comments of people especially on Youtube who are in that range and they can remember the late 00s despite being young.
> 
> 
> 
> That would solely depend. Since memories can begin as a early as age 2, a 2003 and the mid 00s babies can recall the late 00s. Even more, how do you not relate those who are barely younger than you?


I don't know. 2003 borns just seem annoying to me like at my school, like I can't even talk to them. 2001 borns I feel more better with, and I just seem to relate to them more.


----------



## Lennox97

jaden_d said:


> *I don't know. 2003 borns just seem annoying to me like at my school*, like I can't even talk to them. 2001 borns I feel more better with, and I just seem to relate to them more.


Facepalm...You do realise, thats just becasue your older than them and since your both in ur tween/early teen stages a year difference in middle school seems like its very big. Furthermore, aren't you in the same year with people born in late 2001, so of course you're gonna feel closer to them. I mean your 5 months away from being born in 2003, so how is that even logically possible to not relate to them...This happens with every generation, everytime, people saying they're different to people a year younger..I mean I said the same thing about people born in 1998 several years ago..


----------



## California Kid

jaden_d said:


> I don't know. *2003 borns just seem annoying to me like at my school, like I can't even talk to them*. 2001 borns I feel more better with, and I just seem to relate to them more.


Aren't you in classes with them? I can't understand how there's a difference (there's barely one) between you and them. Maybe it has to do with their characteristics and use of technology.


----------



## jaden_d

XcrashX said:


> Aren't you in classes with them? I can't understand how there's a difference (there's barely one) between you and them. Maybe it has to do with their characteristics and use of technology.


I don't have classes with them. I'm in 8th grade they're in 7th grade.


----------



## California Kid

jaden_d said:


> I don't have classes with them. I'm in 8th grade they're in 7th grade.


That doesn't mean you can't relate to them. You don't have any friends in the 7th grade?


----------



## jaden_d

XcrashX said:


> That doesn't mean you can't relate to them. You don't have any friends in the 7th grade?


I actually don't, unless I can count my cousin, because we always hang out at family gatherings or whatever. All my friends in school are in 8th grade.


----------



## Kingsrule

2004-2006 are not 2000s kids. They may remember the late 2000s but that doesn't mean their 2000s kids. Hell I'm a barely a 2000s kids. So how in the hell would someone 3-6 years younger than me have the same childhood as me and you.


----------



## ZeldaFan20

mattejiogu said:


> 2004-2006 are not 2000s kids. They may remember the late 2000s but that doesn't mean their 2000s kids. Hell I'm a barely a 2000s kids. So how in the hell would someone 3-6 years younger than me have the same childhood as me and you.


But in all honesty a kid who grew up mostly in the late 00's would have more in common with someone with someone who grew up in the 10's than with someone who grew up in the early 00's. 

Since the 2000's were such a changeful decade politically, technologically, and pop culturally; someone who was 7-8 years old in 2009 when cell phones and smartphones were equally popular, social media sites were well established, YouTube was in its Golden Age, when the economy was in shambles, & when children's programming was arguably in its dark age, would be leaps and bounds different to someone who was 7-8 years old in 2004 when cell phones were popular but were not a necessity, modern social media didn't exist and dial up was still very common, the economy was very good and stable, & when children's programming was arguably at the tail end of its 90's/early 00's golden age.

I'm not trying to single you out, but this is just my personal opinion on the matter. Hence why I'm not a huge fan of the whole 'x0's kid' fandom and obsession because a child who grew up in the first half of a decade is not the same as another child who grew up in the second half of the decade. While there are exceptions to the rule, decades like the 1950's, 1970's, 1980's, & the current decade seem to be pretty consistent for its entirety. But decades like the 1940's, 1960's, 1990's, & the 2000's are examples of decades where the section of the decade you grew up in is pretty crucial. 

For instance, someone who grew up in the first half of the 40's grew up during the peak years of WWII and when the economy was stagnate, thus they would relate better with someone who grew up in the 30's in the Great Depression. Alternatively someone who grew up in the SAME EXACT DECADE, but in the second half when WWII was over and the rest of the Western World was experiencing a post WWII Economic High, would have more in common with someone who grew up in the 50's with the continuation of the post war economy.

All I'm saying is that you could relate to whomever you like man, but just be aware that despite major age differences in some areas people a few years younger than you may not be as different as you might think.


----------



## jaden_d

mattejiogu said:


> 2004-2006 are not 2000s kids. They may remember the late 2000s but that doesn't mean their 2000s kids. Hell I'm a barely a 2000s kids. So how in the hell would someone 3-6 years younger than me have the same childhood as me and you.


Agreed. My cousins born in 2005 and 2007 definitely didn't have the same childhood as me as I was born in 2002. The 2005 one could've remembered 2009 but probably vaguely. She had her core childhood in the early 2010's, and she is at different from me since my core childhood is 2008-2011 (6-9), and her's was from 2011-2014. The 2007 one is still in his core childhood (2013-2016). He is not a very good kid. He is overweight, a crybaby, is always distracted by his iPad and the TV, etc. So I really can't relate to them.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I was born in 1994 and was less mature than my peers, so I was always a 00's kid surrounded by 90's kids.


----------



## Lennox97

jaden_d said:


> Agreed. My cousins born in 2005 and 2007 definitely didn't have the same childhood as me as I was born in 2002. The 2005 one could've remembered 2009 but probably vaguely. She had her core childhood in the early 2010's, and she is at different from me since my core childhood is 2008-2011 (6-9), and her's was from 2011-2014. The 2007 one is still in his core childhood (2013-2016). He is not a very good kid. He is overweight, a crybaby, is always distracted by his iPad and the TV, etc. So I really can't relate to them.


Wow I find it so interesting to hear ur cousin born in 2007 cus he is 10 years younger than me. I can only imagine was sort of childhood late 2006-mid 2007 borns have.


----------



## Lennox97

OcarinaFan96 said:


> But in all honesty a kid who grew up mostly in the late 00's would have more in common with someone with someone who grew up in the 10's than with someone who grew up in the early 00's.
> 
> Since the 2000's were such a changeful decade politically, technologically, and pop culturally; someone who was 7-8 years old in 2009 when cell phones and smartphones were equally popular, social media sites were well established, YouTube was in its Golden Age, when the economy was in shambles, & when children's programming was arguably in its dark age, would be leaps and bounds different to someone who was 7-8 years old in 2004 when cell phones were popular but were not a necessity, modern social media didn't exist and dial up was still very common, the economy was very good and stable, & when children's programming was arguably at the tail end of its 90's/early 00's golden age.
> 
> I'm not trying to single you out, but this is just my personal opinion on the matter. Hence why I'm not a huge fan of the whole 'x0's kid' fandom and obsession because a child who grew up in the first half of a decade is not the same as another child who grew up in the second half of the decade. While there are exceptions to the rule, decades like the 1950's, 1970's, 1980's, & the current decade seem to be pretty consistent for its entirety. But decades like the 1940's, 1960's, 1990's, & the 2000's are examples of decades where the section of the decade you grew up in is pretty crucial.
> 
> For instance, someone who grew up in the first half of the 40's grew up during the peak years of WWII and when the economy was stagnate, thus they would relate better with someone who grew up in the 30's in the Great Depression. Alternatively someone who grew up in the SAME EXACT DECADE, but in the second half when WWII was over and the rest of the Western World was experiencing a post WWII Economic High, would have more in common with someone who grew up in the 50's with the continuation of the post war economy.
> 
> All I'm saying is that you could relate to whomever you like man, but just be aware that despite major age differences in some areas people a few years younger than you may not be as different as you might think.


Yeah i agree with this 100%, i was 7 in 2004. People keep saying 1993/4-2001 borns are 2000s kids and thats that, but just because someone born in 1994 and 2001 are technicially 2000s kid only based on the fact most of age 3-12 childhood is in the 00s doesnt mean they are the same thing..So it gets me a bit annoyed but can be quite funny when kids born in like 2000-2002 diss kids born like after 2004/5 for not being "2000s" kids, which are only like a few years younger yet try to pose in the same group as those born in like 1993/4 since they are also "2000s" kids. The early 00s and late 00s are very different and the late 00s are more like the early 2010s so if ur core childhood took place in the late 00s then I don't see how you could bash kids whos core childhood took place in the early 2010s when the eras arent to different relative to the early 00s.


----------



## Kingsrule

It also gets me a bit annoyed when people born in the late 1990s try to act is if they had a completely different childhood from mine. Especially when we all went to elementary,middle,and high school with each other sometime in the 2000s and 2010s.


----------



## California Kid

jaden_d said:


> I actually don't, unless I can count my cousin, because we always hang out at family gatherings or whatever. All my friends in school are in 8th grade.


Not to sound like an old person, but when I was your grade, I had friends of all grades and there were no differences at all. We were all able to hang out together despite a few age differences. Hell, even my friends had friends who were different grades as well. This seems to be maybe a generational thing. 



mattejiogu said:


> 2004-2006 are not 2000s kids. They may remember the late 2000s but that doesn't mean their 2000s kids. Hell I'm a barely a 2000s kids. So how in the hell would someone 3-6 years younger than me have the same childhood as me and you.


Actually, you are one and so are they. Yes, I understand they're not full 00s kids; however, they can claim being a late 00s one especially as they experienced the kid culture at that time. As for you, I see childhood from 3 to 10, so you are definitely a 00s kid. I know you stated that you are in the C/O 2019, but that doesn't mean that you didn't experience the kid culture of the mid 2000s. You definitely did and so did everyone else your age. If you want to know, I know a few people born in 2000 (yes even one born around the same time as you) and they are in the same boat as you. You guys are 00s kids. Even if your main childhood was in the late 2000s, you and them still have the right to claim that you experienced the mid 00s.



mattejiogu said:


> It also gets me a bit annoyed when people born in the late 1990s try to act is if they had a completely different childhood from mine. Especially when we all went to elementary,middle,and high school with each other sometime in the 2000s and 2010s.


I agree with this. I have friends and family who are the in same age range as you and you guys are barely different from other.


----------



## Lennox97

mattejiogu said:


> It also gets me a bit annoyed when people born in the late 1990s try to act is if they had a completely different childhood from mine. Especially when we all went to elementary,middle,and high school with each other sometime in the 2000s and 2010s.


Yh but it depends when in the late 1990s..If someone born in late 1999 tries to say their childhood is completely different to yours then that's obviously ridiculous. But i was also technically born in the late 90s being born in Feb 1997, but i realised I am just as far away from April/May 1993 borns (end of early 90s) than I am to Nov 2000 borns which I believe is what you are. If I believe my childhood is kinda significantly different to theirs being the same age difference away then its also kinda significantly different to yours.


----------



## SharksFan99

mattejiogu said:


> It also gets me a bit annoyed when people born in the late 1990s try to act is if they had a completely different childhood from mine. Especially when we all went to elementary,middle,and high school with each other sometime in the 2000s and 2010s.


From what I've observed, it's mostly people born after 2000 that get treated that way by Late 90's babies. To be honest, I have thought that way about people born in 2001 and 2002 before, only because I can notice a lot of differences between myself (and other people my age) and them. It's not to say that we don't have anything in common, however the differences are more noticeable than say, a person only a year younger than me. Even though I am nearly two years older than you, we still had a relatively similar childhood in terms of what we grew up with and the shows we watched, etc. Obviously there are some differences, but it's really few and far between in the scheme of things.


----------



## jaden_d

XcrashX said:


> Not to sound like an old person, but when I was your grade, I had friends of all grades and there were no differences at all. We were all able to hang out together despite a few age differences. Hell, even my friends had friends who were different grades as well. This seems to be maybe a generational thing.


Yeah, because in 2008 when I was in first grade, I didn't really see a difference between 4th, 5th, and 6th graders (1997-1999 babies). I saw them hang out together all the time. Even today the 9th and 10th graders (maybe even with the 11th graders, but I don't know) hang out all the time after school. It isn't the same between the 8th graders and the 7th graders, because the 8th graders think the 7th graders are all annoying and dumb. The only 8th graders and 7th graders who I see hang out are the popular ones.


----------



## California Kid

jaden_d said:


> Yeah, because in 2008 when I was in first grade, I didn't really see a difference between 4th, 5th, and 6th graders (1997-1999 babies). I saw them hang out together all the time. Even today the 9th and 10th graders (maybe even with the 11th graders, but I don't know) hang out all the time after school. It isn't the same between the 8th graders and the 7th graders, because the 8th graders think the 7th graders are all annoying and dumb. The only 8th graders and 7th graders who I see hang out are the popular ones.


I think it depends on the school as there are plenty of 8th graders in MS who have friends that are in the 6th and 7th grade and vice versa.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

mattejiogu said:


> No the CO2018/19 are the 00s kids with a 10s overlap. While the CO2016/7 are the mid-late 00s kids.


2017-2019 all spent some of k-5 in the 10s. 2014-2016 were all in middle school before 2010.


----------



## Kingsrule

ScissorFinger said:


> 2017-2019 all spent some of k-5 in the 10s. 2013-2016 were all in middle school before 2010.


Well then the CO2017-2019 are the late 00s kids and CO2020 are the 00s/10s hybrids.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

mattejiogu said:


> Well then the CO2017-2019 are the late 00s kids and CO2020 are the 00s/10s hybrids.


Sure, why not?
If we were going by birthyear, I'd say the 00s kid range is 1992-2001.


----------



## SharksFan99

ScissorFinger said:


> 2017-2019 all spent some of k-5 in the 10s. 2014-2016 were all in middle school before 2010.


I would have to agree with mattejiogu on this one. The class of 2017 is made up of people born in Late 1998 -Mid 1999, isn't it? For starters, 98'ers were 6-8 in the Mid 2000's, so that would make them a Mid 2000's Kid by default IMO. People born in 1999 were 5-7 during the Mid 2000's, which is the start of peak childhood. Also, if you look at it mathematically, the class of 2017 had their peak childhood age (7.5 years) in 2006 respectively. Personally, I believe people born in 1998 and 1999 (probably more 1999 than 1998, in my opinion) are hybrid Mid-Late 2000's kids. I think it's hard to go by the year in which someone was in a particular grade, as people do repeat and/or start school late. If someone repeated a grade, it doesn't make them a year younger in terms of their actual age.


----------



## geisterhund

NewMember99 said:


> I would have to agree with mattejiogu on this one. The class of 2017 is made up of people born in Late 1998 -Mid 1999, isn't it? For starters, 98'ers were 6-8 in the Mid 2000's, so that would make them a Mid 2000's Kid by default IMO. People born in 1999 were 5-7 during the Mid 2000's, which is the start of peak childhood. Also, if you look at it mathematically, the class of 2017 had their peak childhood age (7.5 years) in 2006 respectively. Personally, I believe people born in 1998 and 1999 (probably more 1999 than 1998, in my opinion) are hybrid Mid-Late 2000's kids. I think it's hard to go by the year in which someone was in a particular grade, as people do repeat and/or start school late. If someone repeated a grade, it doesn't make them a year younger in terms of their actual age.


I would probably put it this way:

Class of 2010: Late 90's/Early 2000's kids (could claim to be a late 90's kid, an early 2000's kid, or both)
Classes of 2011-2013: Early 2000's kids
Class of 2014: Early/Mid 2000's kids (could claim to be either an early or mid 2000's kid)
Classes of 2015 and 2016: Mid 2000's kids
Class of 2017: Mid/Late 2000's kids (could claim to be a mid 2000's kid, a late 2000's kid, or both)
Classes of 2018 and 2019: Late 2000's kids
Class of 2020: Late 2000's/Early 2010's kids (could claim to be a late 2000's kid, an early 2010's kid, or both)


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

@geisterhund, @NewMember99, @ScissorFinger, @mattejiogu

In my opinion, you are a kid of whatever epoch (early, mid, late) that you were born 2 epochs away from, that's about when you would've been in your core childhood years. I think that's a better approach than going by graduation classes, as there are those who could have started school early, skipped a grade, started school late, got held back, dropped out, and not all school systems are the same, and not all cutoffs are the same for each graduation class.
So here's my take on this.

Those born in the Early 90s (Jan 1990 - Apr 1993) would be core kids of the Late 90s.

Those born in the Mid 90s (May 1993 - Aug 1996) would be core kids of the Early 00s.
(I'm in this group, born Thanksgiving Day '94)

Those born in the Late 90s (Sep 1996 - Dec 1999) would be core kids of the Mid 00s.

Those born in the Early 00s (Jan 2000 - May 2003) would be core kids of the Late 00s.

I personally think this is a much better approach to this debate.


----------



## mqg96

geisterhund said:


> I would probably put it this way:
> 
> Class of 2010: Late 90's/Early 2000's kids (could claim to be a late 90's kid, an early 2000's kid, or both)
> Classes of 2011-2013: Early 2000's kids
> Class of 2014: Early/Mid 2000's kids (could claim to be either an early or mid 2000's kid)
> Classes of 2015 and 2016: Mid 2000's kids
> Class of 2017: Mid/Late 2000's kids (could claim to be a mid 2000's kid, a late 2000's kid, or both)
> Classes of 2018 and 2019: Late 2000's kids
> Class of 2020: Late 2000's/Early 2010's kids (could claim to be a late 2000's kid, an early 2010's kid, or both)


This is definitely the most accurate perspective.


----------



## mqg96

ScissorFinger said:


> 2017-2019 all spent some of k-5 in the 10s. 2014-2016 were all in middle school before 2010.


True, in fact, most of my middle school years were spent throughout the late 2000's too. I only spent the last 5 months of middle school in 2010. While most of my high school years, or my peak teenage years in general were spent throughout the early 2010's before I graduated two years ago.


----------



## mqg96

RobinOfLocksley said:


> @geisterhund, @NewMember99, @ScissorFinger, @mattejiogu
> 
> In my opinion, you are a kid of whatever epoch (early, mid, late) that you were born 2 epochs away from, that's about when you would've been in your core childhood years. *I think that's a better approach than going by graduation classes, as there are those who could have started school early, skipped a grade, started school late, got held back, dropped out, and not all school systems are the same, and not all cutoffs are the same for each graduation class.*
> So here's my take on this.
> 
> Those born in the Early 90s (Jan 1990 - Apr 1993) would be core kids of the Late 90s.
> 
> Those born in the Mid 90s (May 1993 - Aug 1996) would be core kids of the Early 00s.
> (I'm in this group, born Thanksgiving Day '94)
> 
> Those born in the Late 90s (Sep 1996 - Dec 1999) would be core kids of the Mid 00s.
> 
> Those born in the Early 00s (Jan 2000 - May 2003) would be core kids of the Late 00s.
> 
> I personally think this is a much better approach to this debate.


You have a really great point here! This is probably accurate when talking about how people's lives were worldwide, and not just the U.S.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

RobinOfLocksley said:


> @geisterhund, @NewMember99, @ScissorFinger, @mattejiogu
> 
> In my opinion, you are a kid of whatever epoch (early, mid, late) that you were born 2 epochs away from, that's about when you would've been in your core childhood years. I think that's a better approach than going by graduation classes, as there are those who could have started school early, skipped a grade, started school late, got held back, dropped out, and not all school systems are the same, and not all cutoffs are the same for each graduation class.
> So here's my take on this.
> 
> Those born in the Early 90s (Jan 1990 - Apr 1993) would be core kids of the Late 90s.
> 
> Those born in the Mid 90s (May 1993 - Aug 1996) would be core kids of the Early 00s.
> (I'm in this group, born Thanksgiving Day '94)
> 
> Those born in the Late 90s (Sep 1996 - Dec 1999) would be core kids of the Mid 00s.
> 
> Those born in the Early 00s (Jan 2000 - May 2003) would be core kids of the Late 00s.
> 
> I personally think this is a much better approach to this debate.


That's basically perfect. I agree with you.


----------



## Lennox97

RobinOfLocksley said:


> @geisterhund, @NewMember99, @ScissorFinger, @mattejiogu
> 
> In my opinion, you are a kid of whatever epoch (early, mid, late) that you were born 2 epochs away from, that's about when you would've been in your core childhood years. I think that's a better approach than going by graduation classes, as there are those who could have started school early, skipped a grade, started school late, got held back, dropped out, and not all school systems are the same, and not all cutoffs are the same for each graduation class.
> So here's my take on this.
> 
> Those born in the Early 90s (Jan 1990 - Apr 1993) would be core kids of the Late 90s.
> 
> Those born in the Mid 90s (May 1993 - Aug 1996) would be core kids of the Early 00s.
> (I'm in this group, born Thanksgiving Day '94)
> 
> Those born in the Late 90s (Sep 1996 - Dec 1999) would be core kids of the Mid 00s.
> 
> Those born in the Early 00s (Jan 2000 - May 2003) would be core kids of the Late 00s.
> 
> I personally think this is a much better approach to this debate.


I think that's way too big of a group range. I was born in Feb 1997 and I am a mid 00s kid for sure but someone born in Dec 1999 isn't period..yet someone born in Aug 1996 only 6 months older me is an early 2000s kid mainly...?


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Lennox97 said:


> I think that's way too big of a group range. I was born in Feb 1997 and I am a mid 00s kid for sure but someone born in Dec 1999 isn't period..yet someone born in Aug 1996 only 6 months older me is an early 2000s kid mainly...?


Well, the oldest and youngest in certain groups are iffy, but it's better than most definitions you see here.


----------



## Lennox97

RobinOfLocksley said:


> Well, the oldest and youngest in certain groups are iffy, but it's better than most definitions you see here.


Nah well I had my definitions several months ago as I believe the mid point of core childhood in age 7/8 since its tends to be the middle of primary school I said:

March 1991-Oct 1992: 90s/00s hybrid kid
Nov 1992-June 1994: early 00s kid
July 1994-Feb 1996: early/mid 00s hybrid kid
March 1996-Oct 1997: mid 00s kid
Nov 1997-June 1999: mid/late 00s hybrid kid
July 1999-Feb 2001: late 00s kid


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Lennox97 said:


> Nah well I had my definitions several months ago as I believe the mid point of core childhood in age 7/8 since its tends to be the middle of primary school I said:
> 
> March 1991-Oct 1992: 90s/00s hybrid kid
> Nov 1992-June 1994: early 00s kid
> July 1994-Feb 1996: early/mid 00s hybrid kid
> March 1996-Oct 1997: mid 00s kid
> Nov 1997-June 1999: mid/late 00s hybrid kid
> July 1999-Feb 2001: late 00s kid


I disagree.
Not all elementary schools go from kindergarten - 5th grade. There are some that end at 4th, some that end at 6th, some all the way up at 8th.
Also, primary school varies from country to country, and about every country outside America and England does not have primary school going from age 5-11. You seem to be basing this off of American/English bias.


----------



## jaden_d

geisterhund said:


> I would probably put it this way:
> 
> Class of 2010: Late 90's/Early 2000's kids (could claim to be a late 90's kid, an early 2000's kid, or both)
> Classes of 2011-2013: Early 2000's kids
> Class of 2014: Early/Mid 2000's kids (could claim to be either an early or mid 2000's kid)
> Classes of 2015 and 2016: Mid 2000's kids
> Class of 2017: Mid/Late 2000's kids (could claim to be a mid 2000's kid, a late 2000's kid, or both)
> Classes of 2018 and 2019: Late 2000's kids
> Class of 2020: Late 2000's/Early 2010's kids (could claim to be a late 2000's kid, an early 2010's kid, or both)


That's probably one of the best charts I have seen (I'm class of 2020).


----------



## jaden_d

I don't like that the years ending in "2" are always the hardest ones to place.


----------



## jaden_d

RobinOfLocksley said:


> @geisterhund, @NewMember99, @ScissorFinger, @mattejiogu
> 
> In my opinion, you are a kid of whatever epoch (early, mid, late) that you were born 2 epochs away from, that's about when you would've been in your core childhood years. I think that's a better approach than going by graduation classes, as there are those who could have started school early, skipped a grade, started school late, got held back, dropped out, and not all school systems are the same, and not all cutoffs are the same for each graduation class.
> So here's my take on this.
> 
> Those born in the Early 90s (Jan 1990 - Apr 1993) would be core kids of the Late 90s.
> 
> Those born in the Mid 90s (May 1993 - Aug 1996) would be core kids of the Early 00s.
> (I'm in this group, born Thanksgiving Day '94)
> 
> Those born in the Late 90s (Sep 1996 - Dec 1999) would be core kids of the Mid 00s.
> 
> Those born in the Early 00s (Jan 2000 - May 2003) would be core kids of the Late 00s.
> 
> *I personally think this is a much better approach to this debate*.


Yes it really is.


----------



## Lennox97

RobinOfLocksley said:


> I disagree.
> Not all elementary schools go from kindergarten - 5th grade. There are some that end at 4th, some that end at 6th, some all the way up at 8th.
> Also, primary school varies from country to country, and about every country outside America and England does not have primary school going from age 5-11. You seem to be basing this off of American/English bias.


No I am actually also basing it of the common age 3-12(includes all of age 12) definition of childhood were the 8th birthday is the mid point


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Lennox97 said:


> No I am actually also basing it of the common age 3-12(includes all of age 12) defition of childhood were the 8th birthday is the mid point


Alright, fair enough. Still, I think that the childhood range is 3-10, so 7th birthday in the middle. Most girls enter puberty at 10-11, and boys at 11-12. Childhood is actually considered birth to adolescence, but I won't count the baby/toddler years.


----------



## Lennox97

RobinOfLocksley said:


> Alright, fair enough. Still, I think that the childhood range is 3-10, so 7th birthday in the middle. Most girls enter puberty at 10-11, and boys at 11-12. Childhood is actually considered birth to adolescence, but I won't count the baby/toddler years.


Well yeah when childhood ends and starts is the hardest part. I don't believe there is a difference between a 2.5 year old and a 3 year old, I believe childhood starts when you first start having memories period, which is age 3 on avg. Secondly I strongly disagree with childhood ending when you have *just* started puberty. It's normal for 7/8 yo girls to start puberty..so are they not children anymore....???I feel more comfortable saying childhood ends around* mid* puberty at thats when you are closer to adulthood than childhood. Mid puberty for boys is around 14 and girls 13. So childhood on avg run runs from about 3-13 if anything.


----------



## Kingsrule

NewYorkEagle said:


> Bro, you're less of a 2000s kid than me. In fact, you could've been related to 2001 babies, who not only were kids during more than one year of the 2010s, but had less memories of themselves in the 2000s. Even with this peak childhood bullshit, I'm still a mid-late 2000s kid. I still remember tons of shit from 2004-2006, especially when attending elementary school during almost the entire mid 2000s (2004-05, 2005-06, 2006-07 school years to be exact).


Whatever, 2001ers are still 00s kids.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

mattejiogu said:


> Whatever, 2001ers are still 00s kids.


They're late 2000s/very early 2010s kids, but yeah.


----------



## Kingsrule

NewYorkEagle said:


> They're late 2000s/very early 2010s kids, but yeah.


U calling me a 10s kid bruh?!


----------



## NewYorkEagle

mattejiogu said:


> U calling me a 10s kid bruh?!


Well... you're not a *major* 2010s kid. You just only have a couple childhood years in the early 2010s. That's not a lot. That's like saying 1994 babies are 90s kids, even though they only attended elementary school through two school years in the 90s.


----------



## Kingsrule

NewYorkEagle said:


> Well... you're not a *major* 2010s kid. You just only have a couple childhood years in the early 2010s. That's not a lot. That's like saying 1994 babies are 90s kids, even though they only attended elementary school through two school years in the 90s.


Bruh I had maybe two years at most as a kid in the early 2010s.


----------



## Lennox97

mattejiogu said:


> Hey amigo calm down. @Lennox97 is very autistic he just doesn't want to admit. But yeah I agree I guess I and the three guys you mentioned have taken this silly argument to far.


Lol I havent talked about stuff like this in months, if anyone is autistic about this decade stuff it's you..


----------



## Lennox97

NewYorkEagle said:


> But wouldn't you be 10 in 2007? Granted, I don't care about being mostly 10 in 2010, but it's still one of my childhood years.


Well splitting the decade into thirds the late 00s start in Sept 2006 when i was about 9.5 and they ended when I was nearly 13. Now since I am 19 I see age 11/12 as childhood even possibly 13 since your still so childish.


----------



## Kingsrule

Lennox97 said:


> Lol I havent talked about stuff like this in months, if anyone is autistic about this decade stuff it's you..


Chill bro it's was just a joke.


----------



## SharksFan99

RobinOfLocksley said:


> @mattejiogu, @NewYorkEagle, @Lennox97, @NewMember99
> 
> View attachment 505290
> 
> 
> (no offense to anyone who has autism)


Was that really called for? How does that relate to the topic we are talking about?

As a side note, i'm not autistic by the way.


----------



## SharksFan99

NewYorkEagle said:


> I wouldn't blame you for this shit. It's just that I disagree with Lennox and NewMember saying that late 1999 babies aren't mid 2000s kids.


I never said you *weren't* a Mid-2000's Kid. The point I was getting at is that you would be more of a Late 2000's kid because your mathematical peak was in the Late 2000's and you were still a toddler for the majority of 2004. In the scheme of things, it really doesn't matter. At the end of the day, we are all 2000's kids anyway.


----------



## SharksFan99

I think this has really gotten out of hand. You are all making an argument out of nothing and making a big deal over something that really isn't significant,to be honest. At the end of the day, we are all 2000's kids.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Lennox97 said:


> Well splitting the decade into thirds the late 00s start in Sept 2006 when i was about 9.5 and they ended when I was nearly 13. Now since I am 19 I see age 11/12 as childhood even *possibly 13 since your still so childish.*


So, because I act so "childish", you think 13 is a late childhood year? I'm 16 years and 3 months old, so that's inaccurate.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

NewMember99 said:


> I never said you *weren't* a Mid-2000's Kid. The point I was getting at is that you would be more of a Late 2000's kid because your mathematical peak was in the Late 2000's and you were still a toddler for the majority of 2004. In the scheme of things, it really doesn't matter. At the end of the day, we are all 2000's kids anyway.


I don't think being 4 counts as a toddler. For one thing, it's your transitional age from a toddler to a kid. What does four year olds have compared with two and three year olds, where they could barely remember anything at those ages?


----------



## NewYorkEagle

NewMember99 said:


> I think this has really gotten out of hand. You are all making an argument out of nothing and making a big deal over something that really isn't significant,to be honest. At the end of the day, we are all 2000's kids.


Eh


----------



## SharksFan99

NewYorkEagle said:


> What does four year olds have compared with two and three year olds, where they could barely remember anything at those ages?


Age 4 is still apart of the pre-school demographic and the core audience for shows such as Sesame Street, Thomas the Tank Engine, etc. I know that age 4 is often considered the first year of childhood, but you are still considered a toddler at age 4 as well.


----------



## mqg96

NewYorkEagle said:


> I don't think being 4 counts as a toddler. For one thing, it's your transitional age from a toddler to a kid. What does four year olds have compared with two and three year olds, where they could barely remember anything at those ages?





NewMember99 said:


> Age 4 is still apart of the pre-school demographic and the core audience for shows such as Sesame Street, Thomas the Tank Engine, etc. I know that age 4 is often considered the first year of childhood, but you are still considered a toddler at age 4 as well.


0-1 are baby/infants, 2-3 are your main toddler ages _(although 3 is the start of childhood)_, and 4-5 are post-toddler ages but still not really your core/peak childhood yet. Either way, all of the ages are part of early childhood when you're still mainly learning basics or watching preschool/educational shows. I understand mathematically age 5 is a core childhood year along with 6-10, but technically most 5 year old's are either still in pre-K or Kindergarten and still have to review their basics before they turn 6. 

For most people on average age 5 or 6 is when memories began to crystallize. However, even then at age 5 you're too young for a lot of core childhood stuff, age 5 is usually the last year you're into preschool/babyish stuff before you turn 6 and start doing big kid type stuff. Even when it comes to a lot of toys, video games, or TV shows. You see a lot of toys on labels that says ages "6 & up" or "7 & up". Rated E for everyone on video games means everyone 6 & up, and on TV shows for kids TV-Y7 usually means only suitable for ages 7 & up. So really you're not the main target audience for the main kid culture until you're 6 or 7 in the 1st grade. Whether you started participating at an early age or not. 

This is the main reason why I usually choose age 8 as the ultimate peak of childhood for most people on average. You might have started doing big kid stuff earlier when you were around 3-5 because you had older brothers or sisters who influenced you at a young age. Or you may have started real late when you were around 9-11 because you had to discover the culture on your own or you developed a lot slower than others. Everybody is different.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

NewMember99 said:


> Age 4 is still apart of the pre-school demographic and the core audience for shows such as Sesame Street, Thomas the Tank Engine, etc. I know that age 4 is often considered the first year of childhood, but you are still considered a toddler at age 4 as well.


But almost everybody on the Internet claims that age 4 is part of your post-toddler childhood. Hell, you could even attend kindergarten in states like New York at age 4, if you were going to turn 5 at the same year.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Okay, if I have to put in my favorite peak childhood year, that would be 2007. Considering that I was 7-9 throughout the majority of the late 2000s. It seems to make sense. With my 7th birthday in 2006 being the transition, while my 10th birthday was kinda like my start of late childhood in 2009.

Personally, I find 2007 to be my favorite because that's when I loved watching Cartoon Network (even though it was in a dark age to most people), Nickelodeon, Toon Disney, and Discovery Kids at the same time regularly. It was also the year (well kinda) when I stopped watching Nick Jr, PBS Kids, and all of the other E/I bullshit at the time. Especially when I stated to watch YouTube during the summer of '07.


----------



## SharksFan99

My core childhood year would either be 2006 or 2007 (in terms of age), however I don't know which year it would be in particular. I turned 7 in March 2006 and was nearly 8 by the end of the year. But on the same token, I turned 8 in Early 2007, however I was nearly 9 by the end of the year. Maybe I have two core childhood years. :tongue:

In terms of my favourite peak childhood years, 2008 and 2009 would have to be my favourites.


----------



## jaden_d

2002's are basically hybrids right?


----------



## SharksFan99

jaden_d said:


> 2002's are basically hybrids right?


Yes they are. Half of their core childhood was spent in the Late 2000's, the other half the Early 2010's.


----------



## Wtpmjgda

jaden_d said:


> 2002's are basically hybrids right?


Basically 2002 borns are late 00s - early 10s kids. so they are hybrids.


----------



## Wtpmjgda

NewMember99 said:


> Age 4 is still apart of the pre-school demographic and the core audience for shows such as Sesame Street, Thomas the Tank Engine, etc. I know that age 4 is often considered the first year of childhood, but you are still considered a toddler at age 4 as well.


Someone aged 4 is no more a toddler. Toddlers can't walk like normal and they can't run. but someone aged 4 can walk well, can run, can play with friends, etc. So toddlers are in between age 2 - 3 n half. I consider kid age is starting from 3 n half or 4.


----------



## SharksFan99

Wtpmjgda said:


> Someone aged 4 is no more a toddler. Toddlers can't walk like normal and they *can't run*


Ah, yes they can. It is typically toddlers / infants between the ages of 12 months-24 months who have a bit of trouble walking, as they are still learning. Most two and three year olds can walk and run normally. Heck, I can even remember running (not full on running, but I wasn't walking) at the age of 3.


----------



## jaden_d

Mathematically my peak was in February 2010. But in reality my peak was 2008-mid 2010. I could stretch it to 2011 but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Kingsrule

s/o to all the early 00s babies. Aka the true 2000s kids.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

mattejiogu said:


> s/o to all the early 00s babies. Aka the true 2000s kids.


True 2000s kids are 1995-1998 babies.


----------



## Kingsrule

NewYorkEagle said:


> True 2000s kids are 1995-1998 babies.


 @NewYorkEagle how dare you lie! early 00s babies are the true 2000s kids since they were born in the decade.


----------



## tanstaafl28

SuperYoshi said:


> Do you all agree with this chart?


Not sure about why elementary school is only 3 years. It was 7 for me. 

I was born in 1970. 
I was in elementary school from 1975-1982: K-6
I was in junior high school from 1982-1984: 7-8
I was in high school from 1984-1988: 9-12

They didn't start breaking down grade school into elementary, intermediate, middle, and high, until the late 80's.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

mattejiogu said:


> @NewYorkEagle how dare you lie! early 00s babies are the true 2000s kids since they were born in the decade.


But they barely remember anything from the early 2000s.


----------



## Kingsrule

NewYorkEagle said:


> But they barely remember anything from the early 2000s.


So? @NewYorkEagle Early 00s babies were still kids in the mid-late 2000s. 2004-2006 was arguably the peak of the decade and all of them were kids during that part.


----------



## Wtpmjgda

mattejiogu said:


> So? @NewYorkEagle Early 00s babies were still kids in the mid-late 2000s. 2004-2006 was arguably the peak of the decade and all of them were kids during that part.


True '00s kids are born in '96-'97 because their entire childhood fits in '00s. If you want to believe true '00s kids are '00s babies then no problem.


----------



## phoenixmarie

mattejiogu said:


> So? @NewYorkEagle Early 00s babies were still kids in the mid-late 2000s. 2004-2006 was arguably the peak of the decade and all of them were kids during that part.


Early 2000s babies were born in what, 2000-2002? You'd maybe remember two things from 2004-2006, how can you say that's a core part of your childhood? That's like saying because I was born in 1996, I'm a '90s kid because I was 3 in 1999, so I was a kid then. Lmao no.


----------



## Kingsrule

phoenixmarie said:


> Early 2000s babies were born in what, 2000-2002? You'd maybe remember two things from 2004-2006, how can you say that's a core part of your childhood? That's like saying because I was born in 1996, I'm a '90s kid because I was 3 in 1999, so I was a kid then. Lmao no.


Fuck you. Early 00s babies are the core 00s kids. Also 00-01 borns started primary school in the mid 00s


----------



## phoenixmarie

mattejiogu said:


> Fuck you. Early 00s babies are the core 00s kids. Also 00-01 borns started primary school in the mid 00s


Lol you're cute. There's nothing wrong with being a late 2000s/early 2010s kid. You have no real memories of early 2000s culture. I don't know why you're so hung up on being a "true 2000s kid". A true 2000s kid is...you guessed it, me! Kids born in 1995-1997 are the true 2000s kids. We actually, you know, remember all of the 2000s. Not just 2004 +.


----------



## Kingsrule

phoenixmarie said:


> Lol you're cute. There's nothing wrong with being a late 2000s/early 2010s kid. You have no real memories of early 2000s culture. I don't know why you're so hung up on being a "true 2000s kid". A true 2000s kid is...you guessed it, me! Kids born in 1995-1997 are the true 2000s kids. We actually, you know, remember all of the 2000s. Not just 2004 +.


I know early 00s babies aren't core 2000s kids I was just kidding. But people born in 2000 are the ultimate late 2000s kids. @phoenixmarie


----------



## California Kid

tanstaafl28 said:


> Not sure about why elementary school is only 3 years. It was 7 for me.
> 
> I was born in 1970.
> I was in elementary school from 1975-1982: K-6
> I was in junior high school from 1982-1984: 7-8
> I was in high school from 1984-1988: 9-12
> 
> They didn't start breaking down grade school into elementary, intermediate, middle, and high, until the late 80's.


I think you misunderstood. When I made the chart, I was going by childhood which is pretty much age 3 to 10 and going by preschool to 5th grade (I'm aware that it was different back then). If you look at my list again, it was very well correct.


----------



## Lameroid

I was born in late 1998, but I feel like a proper '00s kid and I'm gonna explain why. Here's the chart of my childhood:

Late 1998-1999 (very late '90s) - my babyhood (ages 0 to 15 months).
2000-2002/03 (early '00s) - my early childhood (ages 1 to 3/4)
2003/04-Mid 2006 (mid '00s) - my core childhood part I (ages 4/5 to 7). Certainly the most definitive part of my childhood as a whole.
Late 2006-Mid 2008 (the true late '00s) - my core childhood part II (ages 8 to 9). Still very much a "kiddie" age, but at the time more advanced and more mature. The last part of my life that really felt like "childhood".

Around the time I turned 10 (late 2008) I joined social media and started to develop a lot of adolescent-like personality parts, so I think that put an early end to my "real childhood". Although I had some very childlike habits up as far as age 12 or so.


----------



## Lennox97

phoenixmarie said:


> Lol you're cute. There's nothing wrong with being a late 2000s/early 2010s kid. You have no real memories of early 2000s culture. I don't know why you're so hung up on being a "true 2000s kid". A true 2000s kid is...you guessed it, me! Kids born in 1995-1997 are the true 2000s kids. We actually, you know, remember all of the 2000s. Not just 2004 +.


Yeah I remember him talking about how this forum is dead so I think he was just trying to start shit.


----------



## Lennox97

mattejiogu said:


> So? @NewYorkEagle Early 00s babies were still kids in the mid-late 2000s. 2004-2006 was arguably the peak of the decade and all of them were kids during that part.


Early 2000 babies are mostly hybrids of the 00s and 10s(more 00s or 10s depending when you were born)..You are not a core 2000s kid because you dont remember the early 2000s if you were born in 2000 and if you were born in 2003 you wouldnt even remember the mid 2000s..like wtf.

I am nearly 4 years older than you and looking back at the 00s I think I was too young to experience alot the decade had too offer other than child culture, especially in the early 00s and I was born in early 1997. I have no idea how you can claim the 00s so much when 2004 for me was like 2008 for you, It has just hit me how little you know of the 00s and you just look stupid.


----------



## Kingsrule

Lennox97 said:


> Early 2000 babies are mostly hybrids of the 00s and 10s(more 00s or 10s depending when you were born)..You are not a core 2000s kid because you dont remember the early 2000s if you were born in 2000 and if you were born in 2003 you wouldnt even remember the mid 2000s..like wtf.
> 
> I am nearly 4 years older than you and looking back at the 00s I think I was too young to experience alot the decade had too offer other than child culture, especially in the early 00s and I was born in early 1997. I have no idea how you can claim the 00s so much when 2004 for me was like 2008 for you, It has just hit me how little you know of the 00s and you just look stupid.


Your retarded. People born in 2000 can remember the mid 2000s.


----------



## Lennox97

mattejiogu said:


> Your retarded. People born in 2000 can remember the mid 2000s.


"and if you were born in 2003 you wouldnt even remember the mid 2000s"...read much?


----------



## Kingsrule

Lennox97 said:


> "and if you were born in 2003 you wouldnt even remember the mid 2000s"...read much?


Fuck people born in '03. People born in 00-01 are the last true 00s kids since we were at least half way over with elementary school in 2010.


----------



## mqg96

phoenixmarie said:


> Early 2000s babies were born in what, 2000-2002? You'd maybe remember two things from 2004-2006, how can you say that's a core part of your childhood? That's like saying because I was born in 1996, I'm a '90s kid because I was 3 in 1999, so I was a kid then. Lmao no.





phoenixmarie said:


> Lol you're cute. There's nothing wrong with being a late 2000s/early 2010s kid. You have no real memories of early 2000s culture. I don't know why you're so hung up on being a "true 2000s kid". A true 2000s kid is...you guessed it, me! Kids born in 1995-1997 are the true 2000s kids. We actually, you know, remember all of the 2000s. Not just 2004 +.


 @phoenixmarie 

Hahaha phoenix telling it like it is! Don't even argue with this troll. I've gone over similar conversations with him time and time again, and he just won't accept the _facts_.


----------



## Lennox97

mattejiogu said:


> Fuck people born in '03. People born in 00-01 are the last true 00s kids since we were at least half way over with elementary school in 2010.


Well your year group is only two years older than them so that's not a significant difference vs 4 years between mine and yours. Secondly yeah they were in elementary school for majority of the 2010s, but you were still in elementary school for a good few years of the 2010s while I was never in elementary school/primary school in the 2010. I mean I was in the eqvalient to starting high school for u Americans in 2011/2 while u were still in primary 5th grade...jheze. Last year of primary/elementary for me was the 2007/8 year when Myspace was still relevant and pretty much no-one had smart phones, even when i started middle/secondary school in late 2008 myspace was still kinda relevant and most people didn't have smart phones wasn't even in my core childhood anymore. Long story short stop trying to feel better than slighter younger teens for experiencing more of the 2000s when relative to main 2000s children you experienced much less.


----------



## Kingsrule

Lennox97 said:


> Well your year group is only two years older than them so that's not a significant difference vs 4 years between mine and yours. Secondly yeah they were in elementary school for majority of the 2010s, but you were still in elementary school for a good few years of the 2010s while I was never in elementary school/primary school in the 2010. I mean I was in the eqvalient to starting high school for u Americans in 2011/2 while u were still in primary 5th grade...jheze. Last year of primary/elementary for me was the 2007/8 year when Myspace was still relevant and pretty much no-one had smart phones, even when i started middle/secondary school in late 2008 myspace was still kinda relevant and most people didn't have smart phones wasn't even in my core childhood anymore. Long story short stop trying to feel better than slighter younger teens for experiencing more of the 2000s when relative to main 2000s children you experienced much less.


Late 2000s kids rules. You people born from the 1995-1999 are the core 2000s kids. While us people born from 2000-2003 are the late 2000s kids.


----------



## Wtpmjgda

mattejiogu said:


> *Whatever Cunt*. Late 2000s kids rules. You people born from the 1995-1999 are the core 2000s kids. While us people born from 2000-2003 are the late 2000s kids.


 In reality you are a 15/16 years old but you are too much acting like a 7 yearold. You simply troll others for fun, not respecting people older than you and also you always hurt them with bad words.


----------



## Lennox97

mattejiogu said:


> Whatever Cunt. *Late 2000s kids rules*. You people born from the 1995-1999 are the core 2000s kids. While us people born from 2000-2003 are the late 2000s kids.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL..lol


----------



## Kingsrule

Lennox97 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL..lol


What are you laughing out loud about? Late 00s kids rule.


----------



## geisterhund

mattejiogu said:


> F**k people born in '03. People born in 00-01 are the last true 00s kids since we were at least half way over with elementary school in 2010.


You're being an ageist here. Please don't try to degrade anyone because of his or her age, and besides, you're only two and a half or three years older than they are.


----------



## geisterhund

mattejiogu said:


> Late 2000s kids rules. You people born from the 1995-1999 are the core 2000s kids. While us people born from 2000-2003 are the late 2000s kids.


You also contradict what you said about 2003 borns. Earlier, you said "F**k people born in 2003", and now you say that late 2000's kids, who you define as being born in 2000-2003, rule and are superior.


----------



## Kingsrule

You know what I @Lennox97 I don't get you. Thinking people born in late 2000 are hybrids. Late 2000ers are the last 00s kids and the 2001ers are the first 00s/10s hybrids.


----------



## Kingsrule

Delete


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

phoenixmarie said:


> Lol you're cute. There's nothing wrong with being a late 2000s/early 2010s kid. You have no real memories of early 2000s culture. I don't know why you're so hung up on being a "true 2000s kid". A true 2000s kid is...you guessed it, me! Kids born in 1995-1997 are the true 2000s kids. We actually, you know, remember all of the 2000s. Not just 2004 +.


Well, memory is a subjective criteria, some can remember as early as 1, some can't remember until age 7, though for normal people it's at 2-4.
However, if you have to remember the whole decade to be a legit 00s kid, than no one born after 1994 is a legitimate kid of the 00s. You'd need to be in elementary school to REALLY be experiencing the time, to remember not only snapshots of things you did, but to also have some recollection of the thoughts and emotions taking place at the time. A 1997 born would've been only 2 on January 1st, 2000, so still a toddler. Plus, age 3, although the start of childhood, has more in common with a toddler than a kid in elementary school.
Also, although most say the 00s ran from 2000-2009, others say 2001-2010 since 2001 is when the 21st century started, so years ending in 0 (1980, 1990, 2000, 2010, etc.) are debatable, so 
i think it's best to say the 80s were 1981-1989, 90s were 1991-1999, the 00s were 2001-2009, and the 10s were 2011-2019, and just have years ending in 0 to just be standing on their own as a conjunction between the two decades, they're not important to either decade anyways.
So, with the 00s being 2001-2009, it's also easier to split it into early, mid, late this way without trying to be super precise.
So 2001-2003 would be the early 00s, 2004-2006 would be the mid 00s, 2007-2009 would be the late 00s. Perfect, just like a numeric keypad.
Now, with what ages qualify as a kid, most would say 3-11; with 3-5 being early childhood, 6-8 being core years, 9-11 being late childhood. Ages 12-20 would be adolescence.
Going by that, I would consider 1995-2000 to be a 00s kid. 1994 and 2001 could be either a 00s kid or a hybrid. 1992-1993 are definitely 90s/00s hybrids, and 2002-2003 are definitely 00s/10s hybrids.
Late 1997 / Early 1998 would basically be the sweetspot, since they had basically their entire early childhood in the early 00s, core childhood in the mid 00s, and late childhood in the late 00s.
I'd say January 1st, 1998 is the ultimate 00s kid.


----------



## Lameroid

@SlyCooper97

Nah, I certainly wouldn't group a 3-year-old and an 11-year-old in the same age group. An 11 year old is at very least a preadolescent, while a 3 year old is still a small child (almost a toddler). They don't have very much in common at all.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Lameroid said:


> @SlyCooper97
> 
> Nah, I certainly wouldn't group a 3-year-old and an 11-year-old in the same age group. An 11 year old is at very least a preadolescent, while a 3 year old is still a small child (almost a toddler). They don't have very much in common at all.


3,4,5 = early childhood (preschooler)
6,7,8 = core childhood 
9,10,11 = latter childhood


----------



## Lameroid

SlyCooper97 said:


> 3,4,5 = early childhood (preschooler)
> 6,7,8 = core childhood
> 9,10,11 = latter childhood


In my life, it went that way:

0 = baby
1 = toddler
2-4 = early childhood
5-7 = core childhood
8-9 = later childhood
10-12 = early adolescence
13-14 = core adolescence, part I
15-16 = core adolescence, part II
17 (now) = either core adolescence part II or late adolescence, time shall tell later.


But that's just me...


----------



## Lameroid

I just don't think you can draw a line at the 11/12 mark and say "This is a little kid and similar to a 3 year old" on the 11 side and "This is an adolescent and not similar to a 3 year old" on 12. Age groups change pretty gradually, and while some can be already adolescents at 10, the others may still be just young children at 14.


----------



## jaden_d

Wow I haven't been here for a while.


----------



## SharksFan99

jaden_d said:


> Wow I haven't been here for a while.


Neither have I. My account has been retired for over three months. It was only re-activated today.


----------



## Lennox97

SlyCooper97 said:


> Well, memory is a subjective criteria, some can remember as early as 1, some can't remember until age 7, though for normal people it's at 2-4.
> However, if you have to remember the whole decade to be a legit 00s kid, than no one born after 1994 is a legitimate kid of the 00s. You'd need to be in elementary school to REALLY be experiencing the time, to remember not only snapshots of things you did, but to also have some recollection of the thoughts and emotions taking place at the time. A 1997 born would've been only 2 on January 1st, 2000, so still a toddler. Plus, age 3, although the start of childhood, has more in common with a toddler than a kid in elementary school.
> Also, although most say the 00s ran from 2000-2009, others say 2001-2010 since 2001 is when the 21st century started, so years ending in 0 (1980, 1990, 2000, 2010, etc.) are debatable, so
> i think it's best to say the 80s were 1981-1989, 90s were 1991-1999, the 00s were 2001-2009, and the 10s were 2011-2019, and just have years ending in 0 to just be standing on their own as a conjunction between the two decades, they're not important to either decade anyways.
> So, with the 00s being 2001-2009, it's also easier to split it into early, mid, late this way without trying to be super precise.
> So 2001-2003 would be the early 00s, 2004-2006 would be the mid 00s, 2007-2009 would be the late 00s. Perfect, just like a numeric keypad.
> Now, with what ages qualify as a kid, most would say 3-11; with 3-5 being early childhood, 6-8 being core years, 9-11 being late childhood. Ages 12-20 would be adolescence.
> Going by that, I would consider 1995-2000 to be a 00s kid. 1994 and 2001 could be either a 00s kid or a hybrid. 1992-1993 are definitely 90s/00s hybrids, and 2002-2003 are definitely 00s/10s hybrids.
> Late 1997 / Early 1998 would basically be the sweetspot, since they had basically their entire early childhood in the early 00s, core childhood in the mid 00s, and late childhood in the late 00s.
> I'd say January 1st, 1998 is the ultimate 00s kid.


A decade is 10 years...not 9, and it has nothing to do with the millennium starting point. This isn't up for the debate, the 1990s is 1990-1999 and the 2000s is 2000-2009. I believe the ultimate 2000s kids are late 1996/early 1997 babies (aka me being born in Feb 1997) because we were roughly 3-12 all in the 2000s.


----------



## SharksFan99

Based on the original chart posted by SuperYoshi (which is pretty accurate, by the way), I was a child between 2002-2009. In other words, my childhood basically ended at the start of the new decade. :tongue:


----------



## ZeldaFan20

SlyCooper97 said:


> Well, memory is a subjective criteria, some can remember as early as 1, some can't remember until age 7, though for normal people it's at 2-4.
> However, if you have to remember the whole decade to be a legit 00s kid, than no one born after 1994 is a legitimate kid of the 00s. You'd need to be in elementary school to REALLY be experiencing the time, to remember not only snapshots of things you did, but to also have some recollection of the thoughts and emotions taking place at the time. A 1997 born would've been only 2 on January 1st, 2000, so still a toddler. Plus, age 3, although the start of childhood, has more in common with a toddler than a kid in elementary school.
> Also, although most say the 00s ran from 2000-2009, others say 2001-2010 since 2001 is when the 21st century started, so years ending in 0 (1980, 1990, 2000, 2010, etc.) are debatable, so
> i think it's best to say the 80s were 1981-1989, 90s were 1991-1999, the 00s were 2001-2009, and the 10s were 2011-2019, and just have years ending in 0 to just be standing on their own as a conjunction between the two decades, they're not important to either decade anyways.
> So, with the 00s being 2001-2009, it's also easier to split it into early, mid, late this way without trying to be super precise.
> So 2001-2003 would be the early 00s, 2004-2006 would be the mid 00s, 2007-2009 would be the late 00s. Perfect, just like a numeric keypad.
> Now, with what ages qualify as a kid, most would say 3-11; with 3-5 being early childhood, 6-8 being core years, 9-11 being late childhood. Ages 12-20 would be adolescence.
> Going by that, I would consider 1995-2000 to be a 00s kid. 1994 and 2001 could be either a 00s kid or a hybrid. 1992-1993 are definitely 90s/00s hybrids, and 2002-2003 are definitely 00s/10s hybrids.
> Late 1997 / Early 1998 would basically be the sweetspot, since they had basically their entire early childhood in the early 00s, core childhood in the mid 00s, and late childhood in the late 00s.
> I'd say January 1st, 1998 is the ultimate 00s kid.


I know this is a late post, but overall this is pretty accurate! I'm not sure if your opinion of when childhood ending has changed though, personally I end childhood at age 12. 3-5 being early, 6-9 being core, and finally 10-12 being late. But going by yours & my definition my childhood would've looked like this:

Age 3-11

Early Childhood: 1999-2001; Mostly Early 00's

Core Childhood: 2002-2004; Mostly Early 00's

Late Childhood: 2005-2007; Mostly Mid 00's


Age 3-12

Early Childhood: 1999-2001; Mostly Early 00's

Core Childhood: 2002-2005; Equally Early & Mid 00's

Late Childhood: 2006-2008; Mostly Late 00's

Its weird to consider my childhood years of 2005 & 2006 to be separate though since those years kind of go hand in hand; 2005 was when I moved from NYC to NJ and during both of those years it was me getting acclimated to my new life in the Garden State. But other than that I'm personally cool with either definition! I guess us Late 1995/Early 1996 borns are the ultimate Early-Mid 00's Kids


----------



## SharksFan99

Admittedly, I use to be under the impression that childhood started at age 4 and ended once you turn 13, however I have since realized that childhood really begins at age 3, despite the fact that people are still under the pre-school demographic at that age. Based on the definitions that the two of you posted, this is what my childhood looked like:

Age 3-11

Early Childhood: 2002-2004; Mostly Early 00's

Core Childhood: 2005-2007; Mostly Mid 00's

Late Childhood: 2008-2010; Mostly Late 00's

3-12

Early Childhood: 2002-2004; Mostly Early 00's

Core Childhood: 2005-2008; Equally Mid & Late 00's

Late Childhood: 2009-2011; Mostly Early 10's

It is hard to really group my childhood into set years, because I was more of a hybrid kid of the Mid/Late 2000's, rather than just being a sole Mid 2000's Kid or a sole Late 2000's Kid (which is pretty similar to how 1996 borns are both Early-Mid 2000's Kids). As a result, I do slightly prefer the 3-11 childhood definition, as my childhood can be easily divided up into certain year groups. However, in saying that, I do believe both of the childhood definitions are quite good.


----------



## Lameroid

I don't think an 11 year old could be easily put in one boat with a 3 year old.


----------



## geisterhund

Using the 3-12 mindset

Younger childhood: 2002-2005 (early/mid 00's)
Core Childhood: 2005-2008 (mid/late 00's)
Later childhood: 2008-2011 (late 00's/early 10's)

I'm sort of split evenly between a mid and late 00's child and I claim both.


----------



## SharksFan99

geisterhund said:


> I'm sort of split evenly between a mid and late 00's child and I claim both.


That's exactly how I feel as well. I feel as though I simply can't consider myself to be an outright "Mid 2000's Kid" or an outright "Late 2000's kid". Our childhoods were pretty much equally split between the two, in my opinion.


----------



## RJDG14

If we talk about your true childhood ranging from 3-10 years old, I'd have been a kid from 2003-2010, so that would probably put me in the mid-late 2000s area. Technically 2010 is the 2010s, but culturally it feels much like the late 2000s did.


----------



## Youngcat

Hello


----------



## Rainbowz

jaden_d said:


> I don't even think 2004-2006 and maybe 2003 could be considered late 2000's kids, because 2004 babies would have had their first very clear memories in 2009, right when the decade was about to end, and there is just something about 2003 babies that makes me feel they're not late 2000's kid, because I was born in August 2002 and I can remember 2007-2009 very well, and I don't think I relate and have more in common with 2003 babies, as much as I do with the 2001 babies.


I know this post is a year old and your opinions may have changed since then, but what's wrong with 2003 babies? I was born in the same year as you, but I'm a couple months older. Hell, I can even relate to kids born in 2004. If you said 2005, then it would've made more sense since 3 years is a big age gap at a young age, but even with that I still have best friends born in 2005 and we get along with each other just fine. Not only that, but you're only ONE month away from being born in late 2002, meaning you would've been tied with the 2003 borns age and you would've been in the class of 2021 (depending on where you live and how it works there) So if you really can't relate to someone not even a year younger than you, then you're lucky as hell to have been born in August.


----------



## cooldudez

SlyCooper97 said:


> However, if you have to remember the whole decade to be a legit 00s kid, than no one born after 1994 is a legitimate kid of the 00s


um...i know this is about remembering the 2000's, but i'm born in 2005 and i remember every year in the 2010's that happened so far. so i disagree...


----------



## Longaotian00

cooldudez said:


> um...i know this is about remembering the 2000's, but i'm born in 2005 and i remember every year in the 2010's that happened so far. so i disagree...


COOL!!:welcome: haha, your childhood went from 2008-2017, have fun while it lasts


----------



## cooldudez

Longaotian00 said:


> COOL!!:welcome: haha, your childhood went from 2008-2017, have fun while it lasts


only 6 more months until i'm officially a teenager


----------



## Rainbowz

cooldudez said:


> only 6 more months until i'm officially a teenager


Six months. Ain't long from now. Happy extremely extremely early birthday xD


----------



## cooldudez

Rainbowz said:


> Six months. Ain't long from now. Happy extremely extremely early birthday xD


you're really late. i already had my birthday this year


----------



## Rainbowz

cooldudez said:


> you're really late. i already had my birthday this year


No I'm talking about your 13th birthday not your 12th lmao


----------



## Longaotian00

cooldudez said:


> only 6 more months until i'm officially a teenager


Only 6 more months until I'm officially an adult! (technically) :smile-new:


----------



## cooldudez

Longaotian00 said:


> Only 6 more months until I'm officially an adult! (technically) :smile-new:


that's cool both of our birthdays are in february lol


----------



## SkittlesCat

Mine contniues until 2020


----------



## Wobotnik04

I saw this on the IGN forums and 2004 borns are not mid 2010s kids we are early 2010s kids as we only spent our childhood in the mid 2010s for two years (2014-2015)
and spent most of our chilhood in the early 2010s.


----------



## Gmkl

good chart California Kid, im also glad that you sorted out the fact that adolescence begins at 10 (9 for the preteens)
https://www.healthychildren.org/English/ages-stages/teen/Pages/Stages-of-Adolescence.aspx


----------



## Cocoa Puff

_Childhood age = 3-10_

_Age 3-4 = Early

Age 5-8 = Core (Peak is 7)

Age 9-10 = Late_

*1950s Kids*

b. 1943-1952

1950s Kid Influences: b. 1939-1956

Older 1950s kid influence: b. 1939-1942

Younger 1950s kid influence: b. 1953-1956

Core 1950s kids: b. 1946-1949

True 1950s kids: b. 1945-1950

Early 1950s kids: b. 1943 & 1944
Span: 1946-1955
Core: 1948-1953
Peak: 1950 & 1951
Had a significant amount of childhood in the 1940s, majority of it in the 1950s.

Early-Mid 1950s kids: b. 1945 & 1946
Span: 1948-1957
Core: 1950-1955
Peak: 1952 & 1953
Started childhood in the 1940s and had almost all of it in the 1950s.

Mid 1950s kids: b. 1947 & 1948
Span: 1950-1959
Core: 1952-1957
Peak: 1954 & 1955 (the cornerstone of the 1950s)
The quintessential 50s kids who had all of their childhood in the 1950s. Were babies and toddlers during the 40s, but preteens, teens, and young adults throughout the 60s.

Mid-Late 1950s kids: b. 1949 & 1950
Span: 1952-1961
Core: 1954-1959
Peak: 1956 & 1957
Had almost all childhood in the 1950s but ended it in the 1960s.

Late 1950s kids: b. 1951 & 1952
Span: 1954-1963
Core: 1956-1961
Peak: 1958 & 1959
Had the majority of childhood in the 1950s, and a significant amount of it in the 1960s.

*1960s Kids*

b. 1953-1962

1960s Kid Influences: b. 1949-1966

Older 1960s kid influence: b. 1949-1952

Younger 1960s kid influence: b. 1963-1966

Core 1960s kids: b. 1956-1959

True 1960s kids: b. 1955-1960

Early 1960s kids: b. 1953 & 1954
Span: 1956-1965
Core: 1958-1963
Peak: 1960 & 1961
Had a significant amount of childhood in the 1950s, majority of it in the 1960s.

Early-Mid 1960s kids: b. 1955 & 1956
Span: 1958-1967
Core: 1960-1965
Peak: 1962 & 1963
Started childhood in the 1950s and had almost all of it in the 1960s.

Mid 1960s kids: b. 1957 & 1958
Span: 1960-1969
Core: 1962-1967
Peak: 1964 & 1965 (the cornerstone of the 1960s)
The quintessential 60s kids who had all of their childhood in the 1960s. Were babies and toddlers during the 50s, but preteens, teens, and young adults throughout the 70s.

Mid-Late 1960s kids: b. 1959 & 1960
Span: 1962-1971
Core: 1964-1969
Peak: 1966 & 1967
Had almost all childhood in the 1960s but ended it in the 1970s.

Late 1960s kids: b. 1961 & 1962
Span: 1964-1973
Core: 1966-1971
Peak: 1968 & 1969
Had the majority of childhood in the 1960s, and a significant amount of it in the 1970s.

*1970s Kids*

b. 1963-1972

1970s Kid Influences: b. 1959-1976

Older 1970s kid influence: b. 1959-1962

Younger 1970s kid influence: b. 1973-1976

Core 1970s kids: b. 1966-1969

True 1970s kids: b. 1965-1970

Early 1970s kids: b. 1963 & 1964
Span: 1966-1975
Core: 1968-1973
Peak: 1970 & 1971
Had a significant amount of childhood in the 1960s, majority of it in the 1970s.

Early-Mid 1970s kids: b. 1965 & 1966
Span: 1968-1977
Core: 1970-1975
Peak: 1972 & 1973
Started childhood in the 1960s and had almost all of it in the 1970s.

Mid 1970s kids: b. 1967 & 1968
Span: 1970-1979
Core: 1972-1977
Peak: 1974 & 1975 (the cornerstone of the 1970s)
The quintessential 70s kids who had all of their childhood in the 1970s. Were babies and toddlers during the 60s, but preteens, teens, and young adults throughout the 80s.

Mid-Late 1970s kids: b. 1969 & 1970
Span: 1972-1981
Core: 1974-1979
Peak: 1976 & 1977
Had almost all childhood in the 1970s but ended it in the 1980s.

Late 1970s kids: b. 1971 & 1972
Span: 1974-1983
Core: 1976-1981
Peak: 1978 & 1979
Had the majority of childhood in the 1970s, and a significant amount of it in the 1980s.

*1980s Kids*

b. 1973-1982

1980s Kid Influences: b. 1969-1986

Older 1980s kid influence: b. 1969-1972

Younger 1980s kid influence: b. 1983-1986

Core 1980s kids: b. 1976-1979

True 1980s kids: b. 1975-1980

Early 1980s kids: b. 1973 & 1974
Span: 1976-1985
Core: 1978-1983
Peak: 1980 & 1981
Had a significant amount of childhood in the 1970s, majority of it in the 1980s.

Early-Mid 1980s kids: b. 1975 & 1976
Span: 1978-1987
Core: 1980-1985
Peak: 1982 & 1983
Started childhood in the 1970s and had almost all of it in the 1980s.

Mid 1980s kids: b. 1977 & 1978
Span: 1980-1989
Core: 1982-1987
Peak: 1984 & 1985 (the cornerstone of the 1980s)
The quintessential 80s kids who had all of their childhood in the 1980s. Were babies and toddlers during the 70s, but preteens, teens, and young adults throughout the 90s.

Mid-Late 1980s kids: b. 1979 & 1980
Span: 1982-1991
Core: 1984-1989
Peak: 1986 & 1987
Had almost all childhood in the 1980s but ended it in the 1990s.

Late 1980s kids: b. 1981 & 1982
Span: 1984-1993
Core: 1986-1991
Peak: 1988 & 1989
Had the majority of childhood in the 1980s, and a significant amount of it in the 1990s.

*1990s Kids*

b. 1983-1992

1990s Kid Influences: b. 1979-1996

Older 1990s kid influence: b. 1979-1982

Younger 1990s kid influence: b. 1993-1996

Core 1990s kids: b. 1986-1989

True 1990s kids: b. 1985-1990

Early 1990s kids: b. 1983 & 1984
Span: 1986-1995
Core: 1988-1993
Peak: 1990 & 1991
Had a significant amount of childhood in the 1980s, majority of it in the 1990s.

Early-Mid 1990s kids: b. 1985 & 1986
Span: 1988-1997
Core: 1990-1995
Peak: 1992 & 1993
Started childhood in the 1980s and had almost all of it in the 1990s.

Mid 1990s kids: b. 1987 & 1988
Span: 1990-1999
Core: 1992-1997
Peak: 1994 & 1995 (the cornerstone of the 1990s)
The quintessential 90s kids who had all of their childhood in the 1990s. Were babies and toddlers during the 80s, but preteens, teens, and young adults throughout the 00s.

Mid-Late 1990s kids: b. 1989 & 1990
Span: 1992-2001
Core: 1994-1999
Peak: 1996 & 1997
Had almost all childhood in the 1990s but ended it in the 2000s.

Late 1990s kids: b. 1991 & 1992
Span: 1994-2003
Core: 1996-2001
Peak: 1998 & 1999
Had the majority of childhood in the 1990s, and a significant amount of it in the 2000s.

*2000s Kids*

b. 1993-2002

2000s Kid Influences: b. 1989-2006

Older 2000s kid influence: b. 1989-1992

Younger 2000s kid influence: b. 2003-2006

Core 2000s kids: b. 1996-1999

True 2000s kids: b. 1995-2000

Early 2000s kids: b. 1993 & 1994
Span: 1996-2005
Core: 1998-2003
Peak: 2000 & 2001
Had a significant amount of childhood in the 1990s, majority of it in the 2000s.

Early-Mid 2000s kids: b. 1995 & 1996
Span: 1998-2007
Core: 2000-2005
Peak: 2002 & 2003
Started childhood in the 1990s and had almost all of it in the 2000s.

Mid 2000s kids: b. 1997 & 1998
Span: 2000-2009
Core: 2002-2007
Peak: 2004 & 2005 (the cornerstone of the 2000s)
The quintessential 00s kids who had all of their childhood in the 2000s. Were babies and toddlers during the 90s, but preteens, teens, and young adults throughout the 10s.

Mid-Late 2000s kids: b. 1999 & 2000
Span: 2002-2011
Core: 2004-2009
Peak: 2006 & 2007
Had almost all childhood in the 2000s but ended it in the 2010s.

Late 2000s kids: b. 2001 & 2002
Span: 2004-2013
Core: 2006-2011
Peak: 2008 & 2009
Had the majority of childhood in the 2000s, and a significant amount of it in the 2010s.

*2010s Kids*

b. 2003-2012

2010s Kid Influences: b. 1999-2016

Older 2010s kid influence: b. 1999-2002

Younger 2010s kid influence: b. 2013-2016

Core 2010s kids: b. 2006-2009

True 2010s kids: b. 2005-2010

Early 2010s kids: b. 2003 & 2004
Span: 2006-2015
Core: 2008-2013
Peak: 2010 & 2011
Had a significant amount of childhood in the 2000s, majority of it in the 2010s.

Early-Mid 2010s kids: b. 2005 & 2006
Span: 2008-2017
Core: 2010-2015
Peak: 2012 & 2013
Started childhood in the 2000s and had almost all of it in the 2010s.

Mid 2010s kids: b. 2007 & 2008
Span: 2010-2019
Core: 2012-2017
Peak: 2014 & 2015 (the cornerstone of the 2010s)
The quintessential 10s kids who had all of their childhood in the 2010s. Were babies and toddlers during the 00s, but preteens, teens, and young adults throughout the 20s.

Mid-Late 2010s kids: b. 2009 & 2010
Span: 2012-2021
Core: 2014-2019
Peak: 2016 & 2017
Had almost all childhood in the 2010s but ended it in the 2020s.

Late 2010s kids: b. 2011 & 2012
Span: 2014-2023
Core: 2016-2021
Peak: 2018 & 2019
Had the majority of childhood in the 2010s, and a significant amount of it in the 2020s.

*2020s Kids*

b. 2013-2022

2020s Kid Influences: b. 2009-2026

Older 2020s kid influence: b. 2009-2012

Younger 2020s kid influence: b. 2023-2026

Core 2020s kids: b. 2016-2019

True 2020s kids: b. 2015-2020

Early 2020s kids: b. 2013 & 2014
Span: 2016-2025
Core: 2018-2023
Peak: 2020 & 2021
Had a significant amount of childhood in the 2010s, majority of it in the 2020s.

Early-Mid 2020s kids: b. 2015 & 2016
Span: 2018-2027
Core: 2020-2025
Peak: 2022 & 2023
Started childhood in the 2010s and had almost all of it in the 2020s.

Mid 2020s kids: b. 2017 & 2018
Span: 2020-2029
Core: 2022-2027
Peak: 2024 & 2025 (the cornerstone of the 2020s)
The quintessential 20s kids who had all of their childhood in the 2020s. Were babies and toddlers during the 10s, but preteens, teens, and young adults throughout the 30s.

Mid-Late 2020s kids: b. 2019 & 2020
Span: 2022-2031
Core: 2024-2029
Peak: 2026 & 2027
Had almost all childhood in the 2020s but ended it in the 2030s.

Late 2020s kids: b. 2021 & 2022
Span: 2024-2033
Core: 2026-2031
Peak: 2028 & 2029
Had the majority of childhood in the 2020s, and a significant amount of it in the 2030s.


----------



## Gmkl

Cocoa Puff said:


> _Childhood age = 3-10_
> 
> _Age 3-4 = Early
> 
> Age 5-8 = Core (Peak is 7)
> 
> Age 9-10 = Late_
> 
> *1950s Kids*
> 
> b. 1943-1952
> 
> 1950s Kid Influences: b. 1939-1956
> 
> Older 1950s kid influence: b. 1939-1942
> 
> Younger 1950s kid influence: b. 1953-1956
> 
> Core 1950s kids: b. 1946-1949
> 
> True 1950s kids: b. 1945-1950
> 
> Early 1950s kids: b. 1943 & 1944
> Had a significant amount of childhood in the 1940s, majority of it in the 1950s.
> 
> Early-Mid 1950s kids: b. 1945 & 1946
> Started childhood in the 1940s and had almost all of it in the 1950s.
> 
> Mid 1950s kids: b. 1947 & 1948
> The quintessential 50s kids who had all of their childhood in the 1950s. Were babies and toddlers during the 40s, but preteens, teens, and young adults throughout the 60s.
> 
> Mid-Late 1950s kids: b. 1949 & 1950
> Had almost all childhood in the 1950s but ended it in the 1960s.
> 
> Late 1950s kids: b. 1951 & 1952
> Had the majority of childhood in the 1950s, and a significant amount of it in the 1960s.
> 
> *1960s Kids*
> 
> b. 1953-1962
> 
> 1960s Kid Influences: b. 1949-1966
> 
> Older 1960s kid influence: b. 1949-1952
> 
> Younger 1960s kid influence: b. 1963-1966
> 
> Core 1960s kids: b. 1956-1959
> 
> True 1960s kids: b. 1955-1960
> 
> Early 1960s kids: b. 1953 & 1954
> Had a significant amount of childhood in the 1950s, majority of it in the 1960s.
> 
> Early-Mid 1960s kids: b. 1955 & 1956
> Started childhood in the 1950s and had almost all of it in the 1960s.
> 
> Mid 1960s kids: b. 1957 & 1958
> The quintessential 60s kids who had all of their childhood in the 1960s. Were babies and toddlers during the 50s, but preteens, teens, and young adults throughout the 70s.
> 
> Mid-Late 1960s kids: b. 1959 & 1960
> Had almost all childhood in the 1960s but ended it in the 1970s.
> 
> Late 1960s kids: b. 1961 & 1962
> Had the majority of childhood in the 1960s, and a significant amount of it in the 1970s.
> 
> *1970s Kids*
> 
> b. 1963-1972
> 
> 1970s Kid Influences: b. 1959-1976
> 
> Older 1970s kid influence: b. 1959-1962
> 
> Younger 1970s kid influence: b. 1973-1976
> 
> Core 1970s kids: b. 1966-1969
> 
> True 1970s kids: b. 1965-1970
> 
> Early 1970s kids: b. 1963 & 1964
> Had a significant amount of childhood in the 1960s, majority of it in the 1970s.
> 
> Early-Mid 1970s kids: b. 1965 & 1966
> Started childhood in the 1960s and had almost all of it in the 1970s.
> 
> Mid 1970s kids: b. 1967 & 1968
> The quintessential 70s kids who had all of their childhood in the 1970s. Were babies and toddlers during the 60s, but preteens, teens, and young adults throughout the 80s.
> 
> Mid-Late 1970s kids: b. 1969 & 1970
> Had almost all childhood in the 1970s but ended it in the 1980s.
> 
> Late 1970s kids: b. 1971 & 1972
> Had the majority of childhood in the 1970s, and a significant amount of it in the 1980s.
> 
> *1980s Kids*
> 
> b. 1973-1982
> 
> 1980s Kid Influences: b. 1969-1986
> 
> Older 1980s kid influence: b. 1969-1972
> 
> Younger 1980s kid influence: b. 1983-1986
> 
> Core 1980s kids: b. 1976-1979
> 
> True 1980s kids: b. 1975-1980
> 
> Early 1980s kids: b. 1973 & 1974
> Had a significant amount of childhood in the 1970s, majority of it in the 1980s.
> 
> Early-Mid 1980s kids: b. 1975 & 1976
> Started childhood in the 1970s and had almost all of it in the 1980s.
> 
> Mid 1980s kids: b. 1977 & 1978
> The quintessential 80s kids who had all of their childhood in the 1980s. Were babies and toddlers during the 70s, but preteens, teens, and young adults throughout the 90s.
> 
> Mid-Late 1980s kids: b. 1979 & 1980
> Had almost all childhood in the 1980s but ended it in the 1990s.
> 
> Late 1980s kids: b. 1981 & 1982
> Had the majority of childhood in the 1980s, and a significant amount of it in the 1990s.
> 
> *1990s Kids*
> 
> b. 1983-1992
> 
> 1990s Kid Influences: b. 1979-1996
> 
> Older 1990s kid influence: b. 1979-1982
> 
> Younger 1990s kid influence: b. 1993-1996
> 
> Core 1990s kids: b. 1986-1989
> 
> True 1990s kids: b. 1985-1990
> 
> Early 1990s kids: b. 1983 & 1984
> Had a significant amount of childhood in the 1980s, majority of it in the 1990s.
> 
> Early-Mid 1990s kids: b. 1985 & 1986
> Started childhood in the 1980s and had almost all of it in the 1990s.
> 
> Mid 1990s kids: b. 1987 & 1988
> The quintessential 90s kids who had all of their childhood in the 1990s. Were babies and toddlers during the 80s, but preteens, teens, and young adults throughout the 00s.
> 
> Mid-Late 1990s kids: b. 1989 & 1990
> Had almost all childhood in the 1990s but ended it in the 2000s.
> 
> Late 1990s kids: b. 1991 & 1992
> Had the majority of childhood in the 1990s, and a significant amount of it in the 2000s.
> 
> *2000s Kids*
> 
> b. 1993-2002
> 
> 2000s Kid Influences: b. 1989-2006
> 
> Older 2000s kid influence: b. 1989-1992
> 
> Younger 2000s kid influence: b. 2003-2006
> 
> Core 2000s kids: b. 1996-1999
> 
> True 2000s kids: b. 1995-2000
> 
> Early 2000s kids: b. 1993 & 1994
> Had a significant amount of childhood in the 1990s, majority of it in the 2000s.
> 
> Early-Mid 2000s kids: b. 1995 & 1996
> Started childhood in the 1990s and had almost all of it in the 2000s.
> 
> Mid 2000s kids: b. 1997 & 1998
> The quintessential 00s kids who had all of their childhood in the 2000s. Were babies and toddlers during the 90s, but preteens, teens, and young adults throughout the 10s.
> 
> Mid-Late 2000s kids: b. 1999 & 2000
> Had almost all childhood in the 2000s but ended it in the 2010s.
> 
> Late 2000s kids: b. 2001 & 2002
> Had the majority of childhood in the 2000s, and a significant amount of it in the 2010s.
> 
> *2010s Kids*
> 
> b. 2003-2012
> 
> 2010s Kid Influences: b. 1999-2016
> 
> Older 2010s kid influence: b. 1999-2002
> 
> Younger 2010s kid influence: b. 2013-2016
> 
> Core 2010s kids: b. 2006-2009
> 
> True 2010s kids: b. 2005-2010
> 
> Early 2010s kids: b. 2003 & 2004
> Had a significant amount of childhood in the 2000s, majority of it in the 2010s.
> 
> Early-Mid 2010s kids: b. 2005 & 2006
> Started childhood in the 2000s and had almost all of it in the 2010s.
> 
> Mid 2010s kids: b. 2007 & 2008
> The quintessential 10s kids who had all of their childhood in the 2010s. Were babies and toddlers during the 00s, but preteens, teens, and young adults throughout the 20s.
> 
> Mid-Late 2010s kids: b. 2009 & 2010
> Had almost all childhood in the 2010s but ended it in the 2020s.
> 
> Late 2010s kids: b. 2011 & 2012
> Had the majority of childhood in the 2010s, and a significant amount of it in the 2020s.
> 
> *2020s Kids*
> 
> b. 2013-2022
> 
> 2020s Kid Influences: b. 2009-2026
> 
> Older 2020s kid influence: b. 2009-2012
> 
> Younger 2020s kid influence: b. 2023-2026
> 
> Core 2020s kids: b. 2016-2019
> 
> True 2020s kids: b. 2015-2020
> 
> Early 2020s kids: b. 2013 & 2014
> Had a significant amount of childhood in the 2010s, majority of it in the 2020s.
> 
> Early-Mid 2020s kids: b. 2015 & 2016
> Started childhood in the 2010s and had almost all of it in the 2020s.
> 
> Mid 2020s kids: b. 2017 & 2018
> The quintessential 20s kids who had all of their childhood in the 2020s. Were babies and toddlers during the 10s, but preteens, teens, and young adults throughout the 30s.
> 
> Mid-Late 2020s kids: b. 2019 & 2020
> Had almost all childhood in the 2020s but ended it in the 2030s.
> 
> Late 2020s kids: b. 2021 & 2022
> Had the majority of childhood in the 2020s, and a significant amount of it in the 2030s.


1989 born also had all of their childhood in the 90s if childhood is 3-10 as it is according to your list (good list overall though)
and 9-12 is preteen ages https://www.mlabca.com/preteen-9-12.html


----------



## Cocoa Puff

Gmkl said:


> 1989 born also had all of their childhood in the 90s if childhood is 3-10 as it is according to your list (good list overall though)
> and 9-12 is preteen ages


Thanks. According to my 3-10 definition of childhood, 1989 borns would have spent all of their real childhood in the 90s before they turned 10 and became preteens in 1999. But they would have been 10 throughout 2000 before they turned 11, fully finished with their childhood and enter their youth. Those born on January 1, 1989 would have finished all of their childhood in the 1990s before they turned 11 during Y2K on January 1, 2000.

I think childhood starts at 3, but it is a mix of toddlerhood and early childhood. Age 4 is the first real childhood age. 5-8 is core childhood. 9 is the last real childhood age. 10 is a mix of childhood and preteen, equally being the last age for childhood and the first age for preteen. Once you turn 11, it is completely over. 

1989 borns full childhood = 1992-2000; real childhood = 1993-1999; core childhood = 1994-1998; peak = 1996

I guess, technically it would be 3-11, but still.


----------



## Gmkl

Cocoa Puff said:


> Thanks. According to my 3-10 definition of childhood, 1989 borns would have spent all of their real childhood in the 90s before they turned 10 and became preteens in 1999. But they would have been 10 throughout 2000 before they turned 11, fully finished with their childhood and enter their youth. Those born on January 1, 1989 would have finished all of their childhood in the 1990s before they turned 11 during Y2K on January 1, 2000.
> 
> I think childhood starts at 3, but it is a mix of toddlerhood and early childhood. Age 4 is the first real childhood age. 5-8 is core childhood. 9 is the last real childhood age. 10 is a mix of childhood and preteen, equally being the last age for childhood and the first age for preteen. Once you turn 11, it is completely over.
> 
> 1989 borns full childhood = 1992-2000; real childhood = 1993-1999; core childhood = 1994-1998; peak = 1996
> 
> I guess, technically it would be 3-11, but still.


the preteens start at age 9, and childhood starts the day you are born


----------



## karlpalaka

SharksFan99 said:


> Admittedly, I use to be under the impression that childhood started at age 4 and ended once you turn 13, however I have since realized that childhood really begins at age 3, despite the fact that people are still under the pre-school demographic at that age. Based on the definitions that the two of you posted, this is what my childhood looked like:
> 
> Age 3-11
> 
> Early Childhood: 2002-2004; Mostly Early 00's
> 
> Core Childhood: 2005-2007; Mostly Mid 00's
> 
> Late Childhood: 2008-2010; Mostly Late 00's
> 
> 3-12
> 
> Early Childhood: 2002-2004; Mostly Early 00's
> 
> Core Childhood: 2005-2008; Equally Mid & Late 00's
> 
> Late Childhood: 2009-2011; Mostly Early 10's
> 
> It is hard to really group my childhood into set years, because I was more of a hybrid kid of the Mid/Late 2000's, rather than just being a sole Mid 2000's Kid or a sole Late 2000's Kid (which is pretty similar to how 1996 borns are both Early-Mid 2000's Kids). As a result, I do slightly prefer the 3-11 childhood definition, as my childhood can be easily divided up into certain year groups. However, in saying that, I do believe both of the childhood definitions are quite good.


A 2-year old is too old to be a baby, and a 3-4 year old is too young to be a true child. For me, this is childhood.

Preschooler: 2-4 (1999-2002)
Early: 5-7 (2002-2005)
Core and Peak: 8-10 (2005-2008)
Late: 11-13 (2008-2010)


----------



## karlpalaka

Lameroid said:


> I don't think an 11 year old could be easily put in one boat with a 3 year old.


Yeah, I think age 2-4 should be its own category. Like age 2 is too old to be a baby, but age 3-4 is too young to be early childhood, and I dont want to exclude my life at age 2 as it was a meaningless waste of time.


----------



## Gmkl

karlpalaka said:


> a 3-4 year old is too young to be a true child


"Childhood is the age span ranging from birth to adolescence"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Childhood

the span of childhood is based on biology, its set in stone and not up for debate


----------



## karlpalaka

Whoever considers the childhood as the start of when lifelong memories first originate and when you begin preschool, that would be age 2 for both. In almost every single country, people start preschool at the age of 2 if they attend it even, and it is normal for someone to remember as early as age 2, though the important memories really happen only at age 5 onwards, so for me, I go either by these childhood definitions, inclusive of both start and end. 

0-1: Infancy

2-4: Preschooler (age for preschool)

5-10: core childhood (primary school)

11-12 (preteen)

13-19 (teenager)

20 onwards (full adulthood)

For me, either of these work: 2-12, 2-10, 5-10, 5-12, cause I cant really say a 3 year old can be in the same category as a 12 year old. To be honest, 2-4 should be one group. I actually went to preschool with 2-year olds. Born in 1997, so this is me. 90s baby is anyone born from 1988-1999 as 1988 were babies in 1990 (exception being those born on New Years 1988)

1997-1999-Infant
1999-2002-Preschooler (but I left preschool before 9/11, and I remember my first experience in a plane in 1999 with my second being in 2002, and I remember the many 2-year olds at preschool who were napping whenever I got picked up)
Core childhood: 2002-2008 (My years in elementary school, though sixth grade was elementary for me as well)
Preteen: 2008-2010
Teenager: 2010-2017 
Adult: Since 2017, though most common starting ages are 18, 20, and 21. No one really starts adulthood at 19.


----------

